# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Mitropoliti i Korçës, At Joan Pelushi

## Seminarist

Takimi im i parë me Metropolitin Joan u bë në Seminar, një kompleks impresionues me godina të ndërtuara me gura të rinj mbi një kodër në një distancë të shkurtër që nga porti i Durrësit. Edhe pse përgjegjësitë e tij kryesore janë në Korçë, ai shkon të japë mësim në Seminar aq shpesh sa mundet pasi i duhet të bëjë gjashtë orë udhëtim me makinë. Për disa vite ai ka qënë drejtori i Seminarit para se përgjegjesitë e tij të bëheshin tepër të medha. Ai ka përkthyer një numër librash në shqip, përfshi "_Mbi Shpirtin e Shenjtë_" të Shën Vasilit, _Besimi Orthodhoks_ (një katekizëm katër volumesh prej At Tomas Hopkos), edhe një përmbledhje të shkrimeve të Shën Siluanoit të Malit të Shenjtë. Tani për tani ai është duke punuar për një studim hyrës në dogmatikën teologjike, volumi i parë i të cilit është tashmë gati për botim. Priten edhe dy të tjerë. I lindur në 1 Janar 1956 ai duket edhe më i ri se sa është me flokët e mjekrën e dendur e të errët. Anglishten e flet rrjedhshëm. Ka studiuar për disa vite në shkollën teologjike orthodhokse të Kryqit të Shenjtë pranë Bostonit në Shtetet e Bashkuara.

E pyeta se si iu bë e mundur që të sutdiojë në SHBA.

"Kam shkuar atje falë një burse studimi të themeluar atje nga shqiptarët në Amerikë në kujtim të Peshkop Fan Nolit. Gjatë kësaj kohe, kur dëgjova se Kryepiskop Anastasi ka mbërritur në Tirane, e kontaktova. Ai ishte shumë mikpritës, duke më inkurajuar që të kthehesha në Shqipëri në mënyrë që ta takoja. Më bëri shumë përshtypje personi edhe përkushtimi i tij për çështjen e Kishës në Shqipëri. Gjatë atij takimi, ndodhi që unë madje të isha prezent edhe në fronëzimin e tij në 2 Gusht 1992.

Vitin e mëparshëm, me tu diplomuar në Kryqin e Shenjtë me Master në studimet Teologjike, u riktheva në Shqipëri, ndërsa Kryepiskopi më caktoi që të jap mësim në Seminar, si edhe të shërbej ne vende të tjera brenda Kishës. Ai më hirotonisi në dhjak në 27 Shkurt 1994, e më pas si prift në 4 Dhjetor të të njëjtit vit. Në 1995-ën une mora një të drejtë studimi prej tij edhe u riktheva në Shtetet e Bashkuara për të vazhduar studime të mëtejshme. Kur u ktheva në 1996-tën, u caktova si drejtor i Seminarit, si edhe u ngrita në rangun e Arkimandritit në 19 Nëntor. Në 18 Korrik 1998, u zgjodha si Metropoliti i Korçës edhe u fronëzova dy dite më pas."

Unë i përmenda se sa i impresionuar isha me arkitekturën edhe ndërtesën e gurtë të ndërtesave të ndryshme që kurorëzonin kodrën ku u takuam.

"Nqs do ta kishe parë këtë majë kodre një dekade më parë, nuk do ta imagjinoje dot se së shpejti aty do të ketë një Kishë. Kish mbijetuar vetëm një pjesë e ndërtesës - dy pjesë muri pa çati - edhe disa pemë. As që mund të shihej ndonjë formë e ndonjë Kishe të mëparshme, megjithëse në mënyrë të fshehtë njerëzit vazhdonin ta ngjisnin kodrën gjatë natës për tu lutur. Njihej si vend i shenjtë. E gjitha kjo që sheh është ndërtuar në sajë të përpjekjeve të vazhdueshme të Kryepiskopit.

Jeta ime nganjëherë është si kjo majë kodre. U konvertova në krishtërim në 1975-ën, gjatë vitit të matures pasi një shok - një i krishterë orthodhoks i fshehtë - më huazoi një kopje të Dhiatës së Re në frëngjisht. Më tha se do më ndihmonte të mësoja frëngjishten, por në fakt ai ishte duke më ungjillëzuar.

Një pjesë e udhës sime për në besim u bë nëpërmjet leximeve. Në atë kohe ka patur shumë libra fetare në Bibliotekën kryesore të Tiranës. Fatmirësisht njihja një punonjës atje, i cili e bëri të mundur që ti huazoja fshehurazi -- libra të autorëve orthodhoks, katolik, muslimanë e judenj -- për mua nuk kish rëndësi. Kushdo që besonte në Zot ishte, si të thuash një aleat, ashtu sikurse për shtetin, kushdo që besonte në Zot ishte armik. Shteti ish ne luftë me Perëndinë, as më pak e as më shumë.

Hapi tjetër ishte pjesmarrja në një grup kishtar të vogël të nëndheshëm. Ka qënë një kohë kaq e ndryshme! Jo vetëm ti, por e gjithë familja mund ta paguante shtrenjtë nëse do të zbuloheshe duke u lutur me dikë tjetër. Gjithsesi, ka qënë një gezim aq i madh! Më në fund ishte dita kur At Kozmai më pagëzoi. Deri më atëherë unë quhesha Fatmir. Në pagëzim mora emrin Joan, pas Joan Theologut.

Është e mahniteshme. Kur ai u bë peshkop, unë -- sa e sa më i ri se ai, fëmija e tij shpirtëror, një nga ata që ai kish pagëzuar -- isha një nga peshkopët që e hirotonisën! Më ka pagëzuar në 1979-tën -- një kohë tepër e rrezikshme për diçka të tillë. Në Shqipëri ka patur priftërinj që janë ekzekutuar për diçka të tillë. Ka qënë në bodrum të shtëpisë së tij, ndërsa i biri bënte roje përjashta. Tashti ai është prift, At Ilia.

Grupi yne i vogël e kish zakon të takohej më së shumti në shtëpi të motrave Cico në Korçë, megjithëse bënim Liturgji e merrnim Kungatë rrallë. Disa e merrnin Kungatën një herë në vit, ndërsa të tjere katër herë në vit. Një herë ia dolëm mbane që të shkonim në fshatin e At Kozmait, ku bëhej Liturgji në mesnatë.

Na duhej të ishim tepër te kujdesshëm. Vitet 1974-81 ishin më të këqiat për besimtarët, edhe pse shtypja anti-religjioze kish filluar që më 1967-tën. Fushata ateiste u intesifikua në 1974-ën pas zbulimi të një të ashtëquajturi grup -- këta "armiq të shtetit" i dhanë shkas qeverisë të ndërmarrë një fushatë terrori.

Kur e mbarova shkollën e mesme u punësova në organizimin terapik në një klinikë psiqiatrike - një mbulesë fare e mirë për mua. E çfarë detyre më të mirë do të kish për një ndjekës të Krishtit se sa të kujdesej për të sëmurët? Në fakt nganjëherë "të marrët" nuk ishin të marrë -- një anëtar familjeje do të shpallte një person si të marrë, në mënyrë qe ta shpëtonin nga arrestimet e ndëshkimet.

Kam njohur aq shumë njerëz qe kane shkuar në burgje. Im atë ka qene në burg në 1944 -- "armik shteti". Shpesh herë, ata gati sa nuk më arrestuan mua. Një herë sigurimi desh të bastiste zyrën time, pasi dikush u kish thënë se kam një Bibël, por drejtori i klinikës ia doli që t'i ndalojë. Ai kish respekt për mua, edhe meqë ish kushëri i drejtorit të sigurimit ai mundi që të më mbronte.

Kemi kaq njerëz që janë persekutuar në vendin tonë, ndërsa sot na duhet që të ndalojmë të persekutuarit të kthehen në persekutues. Prandaj pra edhe të mësuarit e të falurit është aq jetike për vendin tonë. Në Kanunin e Lekë Dukagjinit - një tekst mesjetar që mbetet monument i kulturës sonë -- shkruhet, "Nëse fal, quhet si një akt trimërie." Jam i kënaqur të të them se vitin e kaluar një komitet në veri të vendit, me përfaqesues katolike, orthodhoks e muslimanë ia dolen të pajtojnë 800 familje. Në Lezhe u bë një festë e madhe në nderim të kësaj arritjeje.

Ishte e rëndësishme që të tre komunitetet kryesore fetare morën pjesë në këtë sipërmarrje. Religjionet në Shqipëri duhet të bashkë-ekzistojnë. Nuk takohemi sa duhet, por sëpaku kemi kontakte në festat e njëri-tjetrit. Kur e njeh dikë, lufta kundër tij bëhet më e vështirë! Në vendin tonë të vogel kemi tashmë aq ndasi, sa nuk na duhen më.

Unë vij nga një familje bektashiane, një forme Shiia e Islamit, por në fakt një kripto-krishtërim, një formë e Islamit jo larg krishtërimit të hapët. Bektashinjtë kanë një lloj pagëzimi, një lloj kungate, madje edhe tre rangje klerikësh, porsi edhe ne. Ata nderojnë shenjtorët, përdorin ikonat, pijnë verë. Është e qartë se disa nga rrënjët e tyre janë të krishtera. Gjithsesi ka aq shumë elemente gnostike, përfshi besimin në rimishërimin. Me pak se dy shekuj më pare, pas disa shekujsh orthodhoksie, zona ime u kthye në Bektashi, në mënyre që të mos paguanin taksën që të krishterët detyroheshin të paguanin në Perandorinë Osmane. Por ata mbajtën shumë elementë të krishtërimit ndoshta për ta qetësuar sado pak ndërgjegjen e tyre. Por ata shihen me dyshim nga disa muslimanë të tjerë. Sot, shumë prej tyre po i rikthehen sërish Kishës.

Njerëzit shpesh thonë se janë të këtij apo atij religjioni thjesht për shkak të emrave të tyre. Nëse ke një emër të caktuar, je musliman, një tjetër është i krishterë. Por në fakt edhe kështu ndoshta ti mund të mos jesh gjë, ose të jesh ateist. Kemi kaq shumë ateista me emra të krishterësh, e shumë me emra muslimanesh! Kemi kaq shume hiça - sidomos ata midis moshës 40 edhe 60. Një brez i humbur. Për ta është shumë e vështirë. Nuk kanë asgjë.

Kisha i përqendron përpjekjet tek të rinjtë edhe ndodh që të rinjtë shpëtojnë prindërit apo qoftë edhe gjyshërit e tyre. Më kanë thënë një histori të habitshme se si një gjysh, i cili u bë orthodhoks për shkak të nipit të vet që i thosh se ishte gjynah që nuk e bënte kryqin para se të hante bukë. Nuk do të më lenë të ha derisa të bej shenjën e kryqit, më tha i gjyshi i tyre. Përfundimisht ai vendosi jo vetem që të bëjë kryqin por edhe të pagëzohet.

Takimi ynë i ardhshëm u bë në Korçë, më parë në zyrën e tij, një dhomë që përmbante po ashtu pjesën më kryesore të bibliotekës së tij, e më vonë në tryezën e tij si i ftuar për një vakt kreshme. Shpreha befasinë time mbi Kishën e madhe që ishte duke u ndërtuar në anën perëndimore të sheshit kryesor të qytetit. Jo vetëm qe ishte impresive e në një vend ideal, por po ashtu puna e një arti që të frymëzonte lutje.

Kjo Kishë është ndërtuar ndërkohë që unë jepja mësim në Seminar. Me iniciativën e Kryepiskop Anastasit ia dolëm më në fund që të merrnim tokën në qendër të qytetit - gjë qe nuk ishte e lehtë. Më pare kishim pranuar një vend tjetër, jo aq i mirëpozicionuar, por qeveria na e morri për shkak të disa problemeve. Me lutjet e shumta e përpjekjet e shumë vetëve, ne morëm vendin ndoshta më të mirë në qytet - mu në qendër. Ishte një mrekulli për ne. As që do të na kishte shkuar në mendje që të kërkonim për ndonjë vend më të mirë se ky për të ndërtuar Katedralen tonë.

Unë e pyeta për ndërtesën ku ne po bisedonim, që ish qendra administrative e dioqezës së tij, e po ashtu, diku disa dhoma në katin e mësiperm, rezidenca e tij.

Kjo është ndërtuar nga Kisha në kohën para komunizmit e kanë qënë përdorur për të njëjtin qëllim. Më pas gjatë viteve të Hoxhës u bë qendra lokale për trajnimin e Partisë komuniste! Tani na është kthyer neve - nuk ka më Parti komuniste. Po ashtu kjo është restauruar nga Kryepiskopi.

Na është dashur që të bëjmë shumë këtu. Tashti kemi 200 Kisha në këtë dioqezë - një ngarkesë administrative tepër e rëndë. Nga ana tjetër, para 1967 ka patur 400 Kisha. Të qënit Episkop nuk është gjë e lehtë. Të duhet të marrësh shumë vendime, e kërkohet shumë lutje. Faleminderit Zotit që ka disa të marrë - ose ndoshta te çmendur - që duan të bëhen Episkopa. Episkopat sot nuk duhet të jetojnë më si princa. Nuk jemi duke jetuar më gjate periudhës së Bizantit. Na duhet tu rrimë pranë njerëzve. Një "Episkopos" duhet të jetë një udhërrëfyes, e jo një sundues.

E pyeta nëse ishte tunduar që të rrinte në Shtetet e Bashkuara pasi kish mbaruar studimet e tija. Komuniteti i madh shqiptar atje do ti kish gjetur me siguri një famulli atje.

M'a kanë parashtruar disa herë. Unë kam anëtarë të tjerë të familjes që kanë shkuar në SHBA, por unë vetë vendosa që të kthehem në Shqipëri. Ky është vendi im. Kjo është Kisha që ka me të vërtetë nevojë për mua. Këtu mund të vërej diçka. Po, është e vështirë ketu, po ku nuk ka vështirësi? Unë jam pagëzuar këtu edhe këtu kam marrë Kungatën e parë. Atje kam patur shumë miq të mirë të cilët mendonin se unë isha i marrë që po kthehesha, edhe ka njerëz qe mendojne të njëjtën gjë - ndoshta disa që thonë se unë jam ndonjë agjent i CIA-s ose që paguhem shumë për të qënë Episkop, ndryshe pse do të kthehesha? Ata nuk mund të imagjinojnë ndonjë motiv tjetër përveçse përfitimin material.

Por çfarë mund t'i ofrojmë botës si të krishterë orthodhoks? Jo para, por frymën e sakrificës. Na duhet t'u mësojmë njerëzve përgjegjësitë që vijnë bashkë me lirinë - e cila fjalë në shqip është "liria". Sa fjalë e rëndësishme kjo!

Në një predikim tani së fundmi unë u përpoqa që të shpjegoj se Urdhërimet e Zotit nuk janë armiku i lirisë - i krahasova urdhërimet me bordurat anash rrugëve nëpër male që pengojne makinat nga rrënia në humnerë. Tani ne jemi në një proçes të të kuptuarit se liria nuk është një shthurrje masive. Liri nuk është thjesht që të bësh çfarë të duash pa menduar për pasojat, pa marre të tjerët parasysh. Nuk është një jetë pa dashuri. Djali plangprishës mendonte se do të bëhej i lirë e përfundoi si skllav. Pa transformim e asketizëm, liria nuk është e mundur.

Në vend të një kulturë të lirise ne gjendemi në një kulturë te veseve. Çdo gjë bëhet uniforme. Këtu në Shqipëri kjo bëhej me detyrim, ndërsa në perëndim bëhej vullnetarisht. Tashti ne jemi duke ndjekur metodën perëndimore. Ne mendojmë se me lekë arrihet liria.

Ai vazhdoi duke folur për vështirësitë në jetën shpirtërore.

Mëkati i madh është frika ndaj dikujt tjetër. Në një gjendje frike, kushdo duket se është duke u kërcënuar. Ndër të krishterët ka shumë simptoma frike. Kuptimi i vërtetë i fjalës angleze "gospel" është lajm i mirë, por do të gjesh nga ata që tërhiqen më shumë nga Lajmi i Keq i Biblës. Do të shohësh rrethe fetare që janë më të interesuar në Anti-Krishtin se sa në Krishtin; më të interesuar në numrin 666 se sa në Trininë e Shenjte. Ky është një të orientuar me anë të frikes e lajmit të keq. Atje ku një mentalitet i tillë ia del mbanë, kontributi i krishterë ndaj shoqërisë është i dobët. Ku lulëzon besa, shpresa e dashuria, bëhet edhe transformimi. Besa ndryshon jetën. Nqs jeta nuk ndryshon, është e qartë se nuk ka besim. Shën Joan Gojarti, duke u predikuar ndoshta 400 njerëzve në Antioki, u thotë: "Nëse ju të gjithë do të kishit qënë të krishterë, në botë nuk do të kish më paganë". Nëse dëshiron ta kuptosh se si krishtërimi u përhap aq shpejt në shekujt e parë, ishte sepse të krishterët ishin të krishterë.

Fatkeqësisht, në kohët tona ne e kemi humbur idenë e së shenjtës. Të paktën paganët e dinin se çfare do të thosh e shenjtë. Ata e kishin një lloj ideje të së shenjtës. Ne e kemi humbur këtë aftësi. Kjo është edhe tragjedia jonë sepse më shumë se kurrë bota ka nevoje për dritën e Krishtit, Dritën e vërtetë.

Unë e pyeta se si Kisha në Shqipëri u komunikon të tjerëve lajmin e mirë? Metropolitan Joani qesh...

Ne bëjmë të pamundurën. Nëse edhe ti do të kesh ndonjë propozim, do t'a provojmë edhe atë. Për këtë arsye Kisha është duke bërë kaq shumë gjëra të vlefshme e të dobishme në vetvete, por që nuk janë esenciale për jetën e Kishës. Për shembell, tashti jemi duke përgatitur të ofrojmë një kurs në anglisht për të rinjtë e zonës së Prespës. Nuk është ndonjë detyrë thelbësore e Kishës që të mësojë gjuhë, por kjo është një rrugë tjetër në të provuarit e të qënit në kontakt me të rinjtë të cilët nuk kanë asgjë me se të merren, apo të shkojnë gjëkundi, edhe që as e imagjinojnë të trokasin në Kishë. Sigurisht që një gjë e tillë i iriton ndonjë herë autoritetet civile. Ata nuk e kuptojnë se çfarë ka Kisha të bëjë me shkollimin. Idea e tyre është se detyra jonë është të rrimë para altarit.

Nuk është se ne po i manipulojmë të tjerët në besim me anë të projekteve të tilla. Ajo që po përpiqemi është që të ndihmojmë të rinjtë që të shohin disa mënyra e rrugë të caktuara. Detyra jonë është që të ruajmë lirinë e tyre kështu që ata të mos zgjedhin udhën e gabuar. Përgjithësisht ata dëshirojnë që t'u thuhet se çfarë duhet të bëjnë. Kjo është edhe frika e lirisë. Por ata kujtojnë se ata janë të lirë ndërsa Kisha është armiku i lirisë së tyre.

Unë vërejta në raftet e librave të tij disa koleksione të historive edhe thënieve të murgjërve, Etërve të shkretëtirës.

Për mua këta burra e gra të shkretëtirës kanë qënë një burim i vazhdueshem frymëzimi. Për shembull historia e një jerondi edhe dishepullit të tij të ri që po shkonin për në Aleksandri për të predikuar. Ata bënë pazarin, u vërdallosen e më në fund jerondi i thotë të riut, "ec e të kthehemi në qelitë tona". Dishepulli i përgjigjet, "po ne kemi dalë për të predikuar?". Ndërsa Jeronda i thotë. "Por ne kemi predikuar gjatë gjithë ditës - me atë se si ecëm, folëm, e hëngrëm. Çfarë mund të thoshim më tepër?"

Në një histori tjetër, një teolog shkon tek Shën Andoni i Madh. Ai e pyeti për kuptimin e një teksti. Andoni i thotë, "çfarë mendon ti?". Teologu i përgjigjet me një përshkrim të detajuar. Atëherë Andoni pyet një murg tjetër, "Ava Josif, po ti çfarë mendon?" Ai i përgjigjet: "Nuk e di". Atëherë Andoni i thotë këtij, "I bekuar je Ava Josif, ti e kuptove sepse the nuk e di".

Fjalet "nuk e di" janë të mrekullueshme! Për këtë arsye në Kishën Orthodhokse ne i referohemi sakramentit me fjalën greke _mysterion_ - mister. Këtë e bëjmë sepse ekziston rrreziku i të vënit kufi ndaj Zotit. Ky është rreziku akademik: të pretendosh - imagjinosh - se di. Realisht, sa më teper të dish, aq më shumë nuk di.

Njohja e një personi nuk mund të arrihet nëpërmjet hulumtimeve shkencore, por vetëm nëpërmjet dashurisë. Vetëm dashuria mund t'a zbulojë diçka unike. Nëse nuk ke dashuri, nuk mund t'a zbulosh ndokënd. Dashuria është një gjendje e te qënit. Momenti kur ti ndjen nevojën për t'u shpjeguar, dashuria ka mbaruar.

Problemi që ne ballafaqojmë është kulti i individualizmit. Kisha nuk është që të bëjë individë, por persona. Një individ është dikush në një gjendje ndasie, dikush jashtë kungimit. Një person është unik por në të njëjten kohë ai është në relata me të tjerë. Nuk mund ta ndash atë nga e gjitha. Personi është një qënie e papërsëritshme,  por që gjithsesi qënia e te cilit përfshin të tjeret - pa tjetrin, personi nuk ekziston. Pa kungim nuk ka qënie.

Unë e pyeta nëse e kish imagjinuar se pas kaq vitesh shkatërrimesh të besimit Shqipëria do të mund të bëhej një shoqëri fetare.

Une nuk jam ndonjë Jeronda - e nuk e parashikoj dot të ardhmen. Na duhet të bëjmë atë që mundemi e jo të jemi të dhënë jashtë kufirit në nxjerrjen me doemos të rezultateve.

Po mendoja nëse jeta murgjërore kishte qënë një zgjedhje e vështirë për të.

Unë nuk e pashë bërjen murg si një zgjedhje. Ka qënë për mua ajo që unë duhet të beja - jo për të qënë me i mirë se të tjerët - por sepse asnjë lloj jete tjetër nuk më përshtatej më mirë. Kurrë nuk i shtyj të rinjtë që të përqafojnë jetën e celibatit. Dikush e bën këtë vetëm nëse e sheh se nuk ka rrugë tjetër. Por jeta në celibat është e mundishme vetëm nëse jeton në mënyrë asketike. Prandaj edhe ne nuk mbajmë TV në shtëpi. Edhe sikur të jesh i fortë, e mira është që të mos e vësh veten në udhë tundimi. Kur disiplina asketike mungon, ekziston problemi i një vemtie ekstreme ndër shumë celibatë. Po të jesh plot me dashurinë e Shpirtit të Shenjtë nuk do të kesh nevojë për të tjera dashuri.

Më tregoi një histori të një komuniteti që kish murgjër të shenjtë shumë të devotshëm, që për fat të keq, ishin këndonjës shumë të keq.

Ata tingëllonin si korri i sorrave. Por qëlloi që një këngëtar shumë i mirë i vizitoi një ditë. Murgjit ishin aq të impresionuar nga zëri i tij i mirë sa nuk e lanë që të ikte. Ai do të këndonte shërbimet kështu që qielli të mos vuante më duke dëgjuar këndimet e tyre të tmershme. Kaluan gjithë ato ditë. Çdo shërbim u këndua me një zë melodioz të këngëtarit profesionist. Por një natë, një engjëll iu shfaq në ëndërr një prej murgjve dhe e pyeti murgun se pse nuk i kish dëgjuar më lutjet e murgjve. Çfarë ka ndodhur? Murgu i tha se engjëlli ishte ngatërruar: "Tani kemi një këngëtar profesionist që i këndon lutjet me një zë shumë më të mirë se toni!" "Prapë së prapi", ia ktheu engjëlli, "ne nuk dëgjojmë gjë në qiell." Murgu ua tregoi ëndrrën e tij vëllezërve. Pas kësaj, murgjit rinisën përsëri të këndonin shërbimet.

Unë jam si një prej atyre murgjve me nje zë të tmershëm, por është i vetmi zë që kam, dhe duhet ta përdor sa më mire që të mundem.

Ai bëri një koment se një nga problemet që priftërinjtë hasin në botën moderne të sotme është tendenca për t'u turpëruar nga thirrja priftërore.

Ne duhet të bëjmë kujdes në dëshirën tonë për të qënë afër njerëzve sepse bëhemi si ata dhe ata zor se na dallojnë më ne priftërinjtë nga turma. Prifti duket të jetë i dukshëm por duhet të bëjë kujdes që të mos eklipsojë prezencën e Krishtit.

E pyeta në lidhje me njerëzit dhe ngjarjet që kanë ndikuar jetën e tij.

Mendoj se kjo mund të ndahet në dy etapa: etapa e parë kur besimi ishte i ndaluar, dhe etapa e dytë kur Kisha e rifitoi lirinë e saj. Në etapën e parë, një prej njerëzve më të rëndësishëm për mua ishte një burrë me emrin Petro Zhei. E takova falë Përkujdesjes së Perëndisë. Ai ishte përkthyes, por më shumë se aq, ai ishte gjeni, një njeri erudit me një eksperiencë të madhe në jetën shpirtërore. Unë isha vetëm 18 vjeç kur një shok na prezantoi të dyve. Ai ishte 25 vjet më i madh se unë. Pavarësisht nga dallimet në moshë dhe në eksperiencë, ne patëm shume diskutime të thella. Bisedat me të hapën kaq shumë dyer brenda shpirtit tim.

Kur isha në shkollë, kalova një krizë të thellë shpirtërore. Më pushtoi një lloj melankolie - depresioni - ndjenja sikur po humbisja fëmijërinë. Ajo që e shpëtoi fëmijërinë time ishte pikërisht Ungjilli. Duke e lexuar atë, unë ndjeva përsëri lumturinë fëminore. Arrita të rizbuloj diçka. Faleminderit Ungjill që më shpëtove fëmijërinë. Faleminderit që më riktheve përsëri gëzimin e vërtetë. Mund të bëhesh ekspert por është e kotë nëse humbet gëzimin. Ungjilli më prekte sa herë që e lexoja. Edhe vetë sjellja në mendje e tij më prekte. Kur isha fëmijë unë gjithmonë kisha qejf librat me aventura; ungjilli ishte përmbushja e kësaj dashurie. Ky ishte libri me i mire me aventura. Mbase një ditë do të gjej kohë që të shkruaj mbi teologjinë e librave me aventura dhe përralla.

Në periudhën e dytë, ai njeri që më influencoi më shumë ishte Kryepeshkopi Ananstas. Bëri vaki që kryepeshkopi dhe Petro Zhei kanë lindur në të njëjtin vit. Shpesh, nuk mjafton që të kesh një dedikim dhe ide të qartë apo një shpirt sakrifice. Na duhen edhe modelet që ti shohim idealet tona të aktualizuara. Kryepeshkopi ishte një model i tillë për mua. Nëpërmjet tij, unë isha në gjendje që të shihja një shembull konkret se si të ndërthurrësh dedikimin ndaj Zotit dhe njeriut."

Biseda jonë u kthye nga përgjigjia e Kishës ndaj të varfërve, endacakëve dhe të sëmurëve.

Nuk ka komunitet të krishterë pa patur një shërbim dashurie. Nëse dështojmë që tu vijmë në ndihmë atyre që vuajnë, zëre se i kemi kthyer shpinën Krishtit. Zoti nuk do të më përgëzojë mua se shkruajta një libër të mirë teologjik. Por do të më pyesi: "Po atë gruan e moshuar të varfër që e injorove?"

Kjo është arsyeja përse ne hapëm restorantin falas "Shërbimin e Dashurisë" matanë rrugës, që të japim një shembull. Mund ta shikosh edhe nga dritarja. Ky restorant hapej 2 herë në javë ne 1995, falë inisiativës së Kryepeshkopit. E kemi bërë tani pesë vafte në javë. Normalisht, kemi 40-80 veta për drekë. E gjithë puna bëhet nga vullnetarë, të rinj e të vjetër së bashku, 4-5 veta në çdo grup. Së shpejti duam të hapim një shtëpi për të moshuarit - njerëz që qëllon që janë krejt fillikat pa njeri. Jemi duke i ndihmuar të moshuarit në shtëpitë dhe apartamentet e tyre. Për shembull, një grua që bëri operacion dhe nuk kish njeri që të kujdesej për të. Por këta njerëz na japin ne më shumë se sa ne u japim atyre. Në të njëjtën kohë, nuk mund t'a romantizojmë shërbimin e dashurisë. Shpesh njerëzit në nevojë kanë shqetësime mendore. Qëllon që ata të të mallkojnë ty, Kishën bile dhe të kërcënojnë.

Ekziston edhe rreziku që t'i shohim njerëzit si skulptura - kjo na ndan nga kungimi. Sa më shumë e njeh një person, aq më shumë e kupton se shumë mirë mund të ishe ti në pozitën e tij. Çdo gjë mund të bëhet një sakrament, një mister i prezencës së Zotit.

Mundohemi të ndihmojmë në shumë mënyra - asnjëherë nuk mund të themi se kemi mbaruar. Një javë më parë, të dielë, ungjilli i Gjykimit të Fundit u lexua gjatë liturgjisë: "Çfarë i bëtë personit të fundit, më bëtë edhe mua." Në predikimin tim, bëra thirrje për vullnetarë që të na ndihmojnë me programin e Shërbimit të Dashurisë. Pas liturgjisë, dolën 28 vullnetarë, shumë prej tyre të rinj. Kjo do të thotë se mund të bëjmë më shumë.

Nuk do të shpëtoheni nga doktrina nëse nuk e praktikoni atë. Nëse besoni në fuqinë e ilaçeve por i mbani të mbyllura në shishe, nuk keni për të shpëtuar. Shën Grigor Theologu ka thënë se dija e Zotit fillon me bindjen ndaj Urdhërimëve; po të filloni udhëtimin do të përjetoni misteret - sakramentet. Ashtu si Moisu, edhe ne na është dhënë një pamje e tërthortë e Zotit. Ky është një udhëtim që e kalon çdo lloj përalle apo legjende.

Një nga gjërat që ne mësojmë në çdo projekt shërbimi është se nuk mund ta bëjmë dot vetëm. Krishti ka thënë se Ai do të jetë prezent kudo ku janë mbledhur dy apo tre veta në emrin e Tij: një nuk mjafton.

Nga punë të tilla ne mësojmë mirënjohjen. Kjo është esenciale. Kuptimi i thellë i fjalës "Eukarist" është "falenderim". Të ankuarit është sëmundja e kohës sonë. Mëkati ynë është që nuk jemi mirënjohës. Këto kohët e fundit vizitova një plakë 83 vjeçare që ishte verbuar që në moshën 3 vjeç. Nuk kam takuar njeri më mirënjohës se sa ajo, kaq falenderuese. Sa herë që të takoje motrat Cico, do ta vije re që sa herë zihej në gojë emri i Krishtit, fytyrat e tyre ndriçoheshin. Çfarë mirënjohje! Ato kanë jetuar në botën tjetër - e kanë gëzuar atë botë, dhe ne përjetojmë gëzimin e tyre. Kjo i mbajti ato në jetë. Por në botën e sotme, por nuk u ankove për diçka të shohin si budalla."

Më erdhën ndër mend fjalët e një poeti katolik francez, Leon Bloy, i cili tha se gëzimi është shënja më e pagabueshme e prezencës së Perëndisë.

Po! Një Krishtlindje vajta në një shpellë në malet këtu afër, një vend ku njerëzit kishin frikë të shkonin nga supersticioni i fantazmave. Bëra një zjarr të vogël dhe u luta. Në atë shpelle isha kaq i mbushur me gëzim! Njerëzit që nuk e kanë përjetuar këtu nuk mund ta imagjinojnë. Gëzim? Gëzim në një shpellë të ftohtë në mes të dimrit? Njerëzit do mendojnë se jam i çmendur. Por unë ndjeva një gëzim të madh dhe brenda meje rrodhi një lutje e thellë. Ky gëzim më pushtoi për ditë të tëra; e kisha të vështirë të bëja punë.

Biseda jonë u kthye tek vitet e regjimit të Enver Hoxhës, ku njerëzit ishin me fat të shiheshin si të çmendur se sa si kriminelë.

Ato vite të persekutimit ishin të vështirë por të dobishëm. As që bëhej fjalë të merrje medalje se ishe fetar! Në vitin 1948, kreu i komunitetit Orthodhoks, Kryepeshkopi Kristofor, u arrestua dhe u izolua në kishën e Shë Prokopit në Tiranë. Katër vjet më vonë, u raportua në shtyp se peshkopi kishte vdekur, por njerëzit besonin në masë se ai u helmua. Ai vdiq një vdekje martiri.

Një tjetër peshkop, Ireneu, pati kurajon që të refuzonte që të hirotoniste si peshkop një njeri të zgjedhur nga qeveria dhe për këtë u internua në manastirin e Ardenicës. Peshkopi Irene ishte nga Shkodra, nga veriu i Shqipërisë. Ai kish studiuar teologji në Paris dhe Beograd.

Ireneu asnjëherë nuk deshi që të bëhej peshkop e as dhiak apo prift, por e pranoi postin gjatë pushtimit të Shqipërisë nga Italia fashiste në mënyrë që të parandalonte emërimin e një uniati në komunitetin tonë. Italianët kishin bërë plane që të emëronin një Uniat në Sinod sapo të lirohej një vend. Pas një jave lutjesh, Ireneu e pranoi propozimin edhe pse ai ishte besimtar i thjeshtë në atë kohë. Ai u bë menjëherë dhiak, pastaj prift, pastaj peshkop brenda një jave! Ai shërbeu si peshkop në Kosovë dhe në një pjesë të Maqedonisë. Peshkopi Irene u arrestua dhe u internua në Manastirin e Ardenicës ku edhe vidq në vitin 1973.

Jeta fetare ishte diçka e rezikshme për shume vjet. Por në ato kohëra, unë kuptoja mjaft mirë se nuk mund të jetoja dot pa besim. Një jetë pa besim është një jetë e tjetërsuar. Tani njerëzit kanë përshtypjen se mund të jetojnë pa besim dhe se besimi është diçka që mund ta bëjnë si hobi. Ne jetuam një kohë të çmendurisë kolektive. Ndëshkoheshe për çdo formë fetare. Isht një luftë kundër idesë së shenjtërisë, idesë së Zotit.

Por të them të drejtën, shpesh ndjeja keqardhje për persekutorët - dhe akoma ndjej keqardhje për ta. Në realitet, ata ishin viktimat. Ata u kthyen në nën-njerëzorë. Nuk e di se si ndihen tani, por janë demtuar keq. Ferri është jeta e ndarë nga Zoti: fillon që në këtë jetë. Nëse nuk njihemi me Zotin në këtë jetë, si do të mund ta njohim në jetën tjetër?

I zura në gojë se disa nga ata që persekutonin fenë jo vetëm që janë gjallë por janë edhe në qeveri akoma.

Historia jonë e hidhur në Ballkan - sa shumë pushtime, sundime dhe akte mizorie - u mësoi njerëzve që të mos kenë besim. Këtu ka patur gjithmonë luftë. Kjo shihej si normale. Ne si të Krishterë duhet ti ndalim këto qarqe të pafund urrejtjeje.


_Shënim: Nxjerrë nga libri "The Resurrection of the Church in Albania - Voices of Orthodox Christians" i Jim Forrest dhe publikuar nga WCC Publications, 2002. Faqet 61-74, përktheu nga anglishtja, Seminaristi._

----------


## Albo

At Joan Pelushi, Mitropoliti i Korçës është edhe teolog dhe ka bërë një punë voluminoze ne shuarjen e etjes së besimtarëve orthodhoksë me literaturë kishtare në shqip. Ai ka përkthyer një seri librash nga anglishtja, dhe tre prej tyre ne i kemi sjellë edhe në këtë forum:

Besimi Orthodhoks
Besimi Orthodhoks - Doktrina (At Hopko)
Besimi Orthodhoks - Adhurimi (At. Hopko)

Lutuni Perëndisë që pishtari i Jisu Krishtit, At Joan Pelushi të ndriçojë errësirën shpirtërore shqiptare edhe për shume vjet.

Albo

----------

Irenna (21-02-2014)

----------


## Albo

Flet Imzot Joan Pelushi, Mitropolit i Korçës, e vërteta jonë për eshtrat e Kosinës

*Tre kushtet e Kryepeshkopit për të shërbyer në Shqipëri


‘Autoqefalia, të pranojnë Ortodoksit e Autoritetet’*


Imzot Joan Pelushi, Mitropolit i Korçës dhe një nga krerët e Kishës Ortodokse, dëshmon për Gazetën të vërtetën e Kishës Ortodokse për çështjen e eshtrave në Përmet. Kundërshton çdo përgjegjësi të saj dhe tregon edhe për marrëdhëniet e Kishës me politikën, por dhe akuzatorët e saj. Imzot Joani tregon për herë të parë dhe kushtet që vuri Kryepeshkopi Janullatos për të pranuar të shërbejë në Shqipëri në vitin 1992, njëri nga të cilët ishte garancia për ruajtjen e Autoqefalisë së Kishës Ortodokse Shqiptare. 

Kisha Ortodokse Autoqefale e Shqiperise ka qene ne muajin e fundit ne qender te polemikave per ceshtjen e varrezave te ushtareve greke te ndertuara ne Manastirin e Permetit, madje u akuzua edhe se kishte nxitur zhvarrimin e banoreve lokale per t’i vendosur ne keto varreza. Cili eshte komenti Juaj?

Në lidhje me çështjen e zhvarrimeve në Kosinë Kisha Ortodokse është akuzuar në mënyrë të padrejtë. Nuk është Kisha që bën zhvarrime, por është detyra e saj shpirtërore për të qenë e pranishme në çdo varrim dhe zhvarrim, duke kryer ritet fetare. Nëse ka pasaktësira, jo profesionalizëm apo gabime në zhvarrimet, kjo nuk është përgjegjësi e priftit dhe aq më pak e Kishës. Kisha nuk është institucioni që mban përgjegjësi për përkatësinë e eshtrave. Kur trupi i një të ndjeri sillet në kishë për të bërë ritet funerale, kisha nuk bën ekzaminimin e trupit për të përcaktuar se kush është, por vetëm pyet familjarët për emrin dhe pastaj kryen ceremonitë. Nëse i jepet një emër i gabuar, nuk është faji i kishës. Prandaj nuk është e saktë dhe as e drejtë të akuzohet Kisha Ortodokse për nxitjen e zhvarrimeve dhe zhurma e madhe mediatike për praninë e një prifti ortodoks në këto rite jo vetëm që është e pavend, e pabazuar dhe e pajustifikueshme, por për më tepër është e gënjeshtërt dhe tendecioze. 
Përsa i përket varrezave të ushtarëve grekë të rënë në Shqipëri gjatë luftës italo-greke, kjo nuk është një çështje e Kishës, por e dy qeverive respektive dhe për çdo gjë u duhej drejtuar atyre. Ajo që më shqetëson më shumë mua, në këto sulme kundër Kishës Ortodokse, nuk janë vetëm pasaktësitë, mosnjohuritë dhe shpifjet, por ekzistenca e disa qarqeve dhe personave, që për një arsye apo tjetër nuk e duan përparimin e komunitetit ortodoks. Të mos duash përparimin e një pjese të vendit tënd do të thotë të mos ta duash as përparimin e të gjithë vendit. Kjo gjë nuk na ndihmon as ne dhe as vetë ata. E kam përsëritur shpesh se vendi ynë ka nevojë për bashkim dhe harmoni dhe urrejtja e përçarja nuk ndërton. Unë nuk di që të ketë ekzistuar ndonjëherë ndonjë shoqëri, komb apo shtet, ndërtuar në bazë urrejtje dhe përçarje, dhe në të njëjtën kohë të ketë patur begati, paqe dhe jetëgjatësi. 

E konsideroni fajtor priftin e qytetit, a mendoni se qofte dhe moralisht ndaj tij duhet te mbahet qendrim?

Askush nuk mund të quhet fajtor pa u vërtetuar faji i tij. Në rastin konkret At Vasil Thomollari ka qenë i pranishëm vetëm në cilësinë e priftit, d.m.th. vetëm për të kryer funksionet e tij fetare. Madje unë do ta kisha quajtur fajtor nëse ai nuk do të kishte kryer detyrën e tij. Prania e priftit në ritet funerale është pjesë e qenësishme e detyrës së tij. Ai duhet t’i kryejë këto rite edhe nëse do të ishte në rrezik të jetës së tij. Shkrimi i Shenjtë tregon se Tobiti i kryente varrimet edhe kur kërcënohej të dënohej me vdekje.
Por edhe nëse supozojmë se prifti do të kishte marrë inisiativa jashtë funksionit të tij priftëror, kjo nuk justifikon akuzat dhe sulmet kundër Kishës Ortodokse. Gjatë gjithë historisë së Kishës, ashtu si edhe të institucioneve të tjera, ka pasur njerëz të devotshëm dhe të shenjtë, si edhe njerëz të padenjë për misionin e tyre. Por për këtë nuk fajësohet e gjithë Kisha. Nëse një prift është fajtor për diçka, kanonet e Kishës përcaktojnë edhe masat kundër tij. Në rastin konkret ne nuk kemi parë deri tani ndonjë shkelje të tij, si në planin kishtar, ashtu edhe në atë moral. 

Nen akuze eshte vene edhe Kryepeshkopi Anastas, pse nuk ka kthyer deri me tani pergjigje?

Akuzat kundër Kryepeshkopit janë absurde, por ndoshta këto tregojnë edhe qëllimin e vërtetë të gjithë këtyre stisjeve. Kur filloi kjo zhurmë rreth zhvarrimeve në Kosinë, Kryepeshkopi nuk ndodhej në Shqipëri dhe as nuk e dinte përse bëhej fjalë. Ai, ashtu si edhe autoritetet përkatëse kishtare, i janë përgjigjur këtyre akuzave të rreme dhe dashakeqase, por nuk ka pasur shumë veshë për t’i dëgjuar. Sepse shurdhi më i madh është ai që nuk do të dëgjojë. Madje unë mund të them se Kryepeshkopi ka pesëmbëdhjetë vjet që po u përgjigjet akuzave të ndryshme. Dhe përgjigja më e mira ka qenë vepra e tij, si në rindërtimin e Kishës Ortodokse nga gërmadhat, ashtu edhe në përhapjen e mesazheve të paqes, dialogut, mirëkuptimit, respektit dhe dashurisë për të gjithë. Zëra të tillë nuk janë të shpeshtë në Ballkan dhe ne duhet t’i vlerësojmë kur ato janë të pranishëm.

 Personazhe te njohur te politikes shqiptare kane kerkuar deri dhe largimin e Kryepeshkopit nga drejtimi i Kishes Ortodokse, si do t’u pergjigjeshit ketyre kerkesave?

Siç është deklaruar edhe në Deklaratën e Sinodit, të Klerikëve dhe të Këshillit Kleriko-laik, çështjet e Kishës Ortodokse zgjidhen brenda Kishës. Se kush është dhe kush do të jetë Kryepeshkop i Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë e cakton vetëm komuniteti ortodoks, nëpërmjet organeve të tij legjitime, si Sinodi i Shenjtë, ashtu siç janë përcaktuar nga Kanonet e shenjta të Kishës. Çdo ndërhyrje tjetër nga njerëz të tjerë, të cilët nuk kanë asnjë lidhje me kishën dhe shpesh as edhe njohuritë më fillestare të organizimit të saj, është jo vetëm një cënim i pavarësisë së Kishës, por edhe fyese për komunitetin ortodoks. Kisha sot është e organizuar, ka Sinodin e saj, këshillin Kleriko-laik, Akademinë Teologjike, ka klerikë dhe teologë që i njohin mirë kanonet dhe rregullat e organizimit kishtar dhe është e palejueshme që të tjerë të na flasim me tonin e mësuesit se si ne duhet ta organizojmë Kishën. Duhet ditur se Kishë Autoqefale do të thotë pikërisht pavarësia e saj në çështjet e organizimit, sepse Kanonet dhe doktrina janë të njëjta për të gjitha kishat. Dhe autoqefali nuk do të thotë vetëm pavarësi nga jashtë vendit, por edhe nga brenda, që do të thotë se Kisha është e pavarur në organizimin e saj. Të gjithë tashmë e dinë se komuniteti ortodoks e ka bërë zgjedhjen e tij për hierarkinë e Kishës dhe për primatin e saj që është Kryepeshkopi Anastas. 
Gjithashtu është e papranueshme për ne, që disa persona ose grupe, të na japin mësime patriotike, sikur vetëm ata e paskan monopolin e patriotizmit. Historikisht, komuniteti ortodoks ka luajtur një rol vendimtar në ndërgjegjësimin e vetëdijes kombëtare, në arsimin tonë kombëtar dhe në ndërtimin e këtij vendi. Përse qenkan këta më atdhetarë, sesa priftërinjtë e Kishës Ortodokse, të cilët me vështirësi të mëdha po i shërbejnë kishës dhe popullit me devotshmëri? Atdhetar i vërtetë është ai që ndërton, lulëzon dhe begaton vendin e tij dhe jo ai që shan të tjerët. 

Ne Shqiperi, kur flitet per Autoqefaline e Kishes Ortodokse, pretendohet se kombesia greke e Kryepeshkopit e demton Autoqefaline, por dhe vete vepren e Kryepeshkopit. Ju si mendoni?

Problemi i Autoqefalisë është lakuar gjatë në shtypin shqiptar gjatë këtyre pesëmbëdhjetë vjetëve. Prandaj do të doja të më jepnit pak me tepër hapësirë për të folur rreth saj. Rasti i Shqipërisë është unik në historinë botërore. Ishte hera e parë që një kishë gjendej pa hierarkinë e saj dhe kjo jo për faj të të huajve. Madje kishte zëra, ndërmjet tyre klerikë, teologë dhe kanonistë, në kisha të ndryshme nëpër botë, të cilët mendonin dhe shpreheshin se Autoqefalia e Kishës Shqiptare tashmë nuk ekzistonte, sepse nuk ekzistonte më një hierarki e cila do ta ushtronte këtë autoqefali. Prandaj, për të zgjidhur këtë çështje jetësore dhe kaq delikate dhe të rëndësishme për kishën tonë duhej patjetër një nismë ndërkombëtare. Zgjedhja e kryepeshkopit Anastas për të kryer rindërtimin dhe organizimin e Kishës Ortodokse në Shqipëri nuk u bë se ai ishte me kombësi greke, por sepse ai ishte personi i duhur për të kryer veprën titanike të ringritjes së saj, që për shumë mendohej si e pamundur. Të jesh i një kombësie tjetër nuk është faj. Kisha, e cila nuk e mohon etninë e askujt, e kapërcen atë, sepse ajo është universale. Në historinë e Kishës kjo është diçka krejtësisht e zakonshme. Të qenurit e një kombësie tjetër nuk dëmton. Kisha dëmtohet vetëm nga njerëzit që nuk janë të devotshëm. Mund të jesh i së njëjtës kombësi dhe mund të bësh dëm të madh, ashtu si mund të jetë edhe e kundërta. Në rastin konkret ka qenë pikërisht e dyta. Kjo zgjedhje rezultoi se ishte më e mira. Zgjidhja e këtyre çështjeve nuk është aq e lehtë sa duket. Shikoni Kishën Ortodokse në Maqedoni, ka mbi dyzet vjet dhe akoma nuk e ka zgjidhur problemin e autoqefalisë. 
Po ashtu dua të them diçka që nuk është bërë publike. Kur Kryepeshkopit Anastas iu kërkua kjo detyrë nga Patriarkana Ekumenike, ai vuri tre kushte për ta pranuar: Të ishte i pranuar nga komuniteti ortodoks, nga autoritetet shtetërore të Shqipërisë dhe të ruhej Autoqefalia e Kishës Ortodokse në Shqipëri. Dhe mund të them me siguri që ishte autoriteti i tij, i cili bëri të heshtin të gjithë zërat që ishin kundër autoqefalisë. Kushdo që e njeh sadopak historinë e këtyre viteve të ringjalljes së kishës e kupton se ishte pikërisht personaliteti i tij, një nga përfaqësuesit më me zë të krishtërimit botëror, përgatitja e tij e lartë teologjike dhe organizative, devotshmëria dhe aftësitë e tij të jashtëzakonshme, dashuria e tij e madhe për kishën dhe për Zotin, që e bënë të aftë për të mbajtur të bashkuar të gjithë komunitetin ortodoks, duke mos lejuar përçarjet, të cilat do të rrezikonin jo vetëm kishën dhe unitetin e komunitetit ortodoks, por edhe unitetin e të gjithë vendit. Të gjitha veprat e tij flasin se ai e ka konsoliduar autoqefalinë e kishës dhe për më tepër unitetin e kishës. Një njeri i cili nuk do të donte të ruante autoqefalinë nuk do të bënte përpjekje të jashtëzakonshme për të arsimuar klerin ortodoks këtu në Shqipëri. Akademia Teologjike në Shën Vlash, Durrës, e cila përgatit klerikët ortodoksë, u ngit me inisiativën dhe përpjekjet e tij dhe me fondet e mbledhura po prej tij. Autoqefalia nuk realizohet vetëm me një dekret, por me ngritjen e një hierarkie kishtare, me përgatitjen e kuadrove të duhura për të drejtuar kishën, me pajisjen e saj me klerikë dhe teologë dhe mbi të gjitha me autoqefalinë financiare. Të gjitha këto janë bërë falë kontributit të jashtëzakonshëm dhe të pakrahasueshëm të Kryepeshkopit Anastas. Të them të drejtën, unë nuk njoh në këtë kohë ndonjë tjetër, shqiptar apo të huaj, të ketë bërë për vendin tonë, aq sa ka bërë Kryepeshkopi Anastas. Mendoj se do të ishte në nderin tonë, të paktën të shprehnin mirënjohjen. Mirënjohja është një shenjë e kombi vital, të qytetëruar dhe që ka një të ardhme. 
Gjithashtu do të doja të sqaroja se zhurma e madhe që bëhet shpesh në artikuj të ndryshëm, për gjoja shkelje të Statutit të kishës, se është cënuar autoqefalia, tregon si mos njohuritë në këtë fushë ashtu edhe dashakeqësinë ndaj Kishës Ortodokse. Kisha ka një ekzistencë dy mijë vjeçare dhe është e organizuar dhe e drejtuar sipas Kanoneve të shenjta, të cilët janë të pandryshueshme. Ndërsa Statutet janë rregullore të cilat hartohen sipas nevojës së çdo kishe në kohë të ndryshme. Ato mund të ndryshohen sa herë që Kisha e shikon të arsyeshme. Ti shohësh Statutet si të pandryshueshme do të thotë të mos kesh as njohuritë fillestare në organizimin e Kishës. Për ta bërë pak më të kuptueshme mund të themi se Statuti është pak e shumë si Kushtetuta e një vendi, që reflekton kohën dhe nevojat e atij vendi. Tjetër Kushtetutë kishte në Shqipëri gjatë monarkisë, tjetër gjatë rregjimit komunist dhe tjetër tani. Ato mund të ndryshohen dhe përmirësohen sa herë që do të lindë nevoja dhe do të votohen nga shumica e duhur. Po e njëjta gjë është edhe me Statutin e Kishës. Statuti i viti 1929 paraqiste nevojën e asaj kohe dhe ishte i nevojshëm për problematikën e asaj kohe. Statuti i vitit 1950 paraqet problematikat e kohës së tij dhe Statuti i ri që po përgatitet duhet t’i përgjigjet nevojave të kishës sot. Hartimi i Statutit është në kompentencën e vetë Kishës dhe sot Kisha Ortodokse në Shqipëri ka maturinë, pjekurinë dhe aftësinë për të hartuar Statutin e saj. Ndërhyrjet nga jashtë, nga kushdo qofshin, janë shprehje e mos respektimit të vetë Autoqefalisë dhe janë të papranueshme nga Komuniteti Ortodoks.

Sa vlen per Ju pohimi se ne Shqiperi si dhe kudo gjetke, se e keqja bën lajm dhe veprat e mira nuk permenden?

Për fat të keq kjo është e vërtetë. Të shohësh vetëm anët negative do të thotë të jesh i njëanshëm. Të shkruash për dikë vetëm në rastet kur e sulmon as kjo nuk tregon objektivitet. Kisha Ortodokse gjatë këtyre viteve të tranzicionit me në krye Kryepeshkopin Anastas ka dhënë një kontribut të jashtëzakonshëm në të gjitha drejtimet. Me inisitivat personale të Kryepeshkopit Kisha është përpjekur t’i ndihmojë të gjithë pa asnjë dallim. Përveç veprës baritore, që është detyra kryesore e kishës, janë ndërtuar shkolla, kopshte, klinika shëndetsore, programe bujqësore dhe social-kulturore, duke punësuar mijra njerëz dhe duke i shërbyer kështu përparimit të vendit tonë. Brenda Kishës funksionojnë dy menca të përditëshme për të varfërit, një në Korçë dhe tjetra në Tiranë. Janë ndihmuar shtresat dhe njerëzit në nevojë në të gjithë vendin, ku mund të veçohet ndihmesa e madhe dhënë vëllezërve tanë nga Kosova gjatë ditëve të vështira të viti 1999, ku nëpërmjet Kishës Ortodokse u dha një ndihmë me vlerë rreth 12 milion $. Dhe pa asnjë dyshim, arkitekti i gjithë kësaj veprimtarie ka qenë Kryepeshkopi Anastas. I përmenda këto për të treguar se e gjithë kjo veprimtari e madhe dhe e rëndësishme në të gjitha fushat e jetës ka kaluar pothuajse e papasqyruar nga shtypi ynë. Ndërsa kur flitet për gjëra që mund të diskretitojnë Kishën dhe hierarkët e saj, atëherë buçasin të gjithë televizorët dhe gazetat. Kjo më duket e padrejtë. 
E vlerësoj rolin e mediave në informimin e publikut. Por një informin i njëanshëm nuk është informin, por propogandë. Media është shumë e rëndësishme dhe ndikon shumë tek njerëzit. Ajo ka detyrën e informimit, por informimi duhet të jetë i plotë dhe i paanshëm. Më kujtohet kur Kryepeshkopi u zgjodh një nga presidentët e Këshillit Botëror të Kishave, një ngjarje që e nderon kishën dhe vendin tonë dhe që ndihmon në përmirëson imazhin e tij, lajmi u dha i thatë, madje nga disa spikerë si nëpër dhëmbë, ndërsa në rastin e zhvarrimeve në Kosinë, ku realisht Kisha nuk ka asnjë përgjegjësi, përveçse detyrës priftërore, u mobilizua e tërë media, u shkruajtën qindra artikuj dhe kjo vazhdoi për javë të tëra. Gjatë festimit të Pashkëve në Korçë, që tashmë është kthyer në një manifestim mbarëqytetar, ku vetëm Të Premten e Zezë gjatë procesionit të Epitafit mblidhen reth 50.000 njerëz, nuk jepet pothuajse asnjë lajm, ndërsa për një miting partiak me dhjetë njerëz, ose kur ndonjë ka vrarë babanë, qoftë edhe në fshatin më të skajshëm, janë të pranishme të gjitha mediat. 
Në të vërtetë në vendin tonë nuk ka vetëm lajm të keq. Ka edhe lajm të mirë, por ashtu si thotë proverbi, “i miri ekziston, por nuk bën zhurmë”, ky lajm kërkon pak më shumë punë për tu gjetur. Aty ku ka aq shumë errësirë shpirtërore, pasiguri dhe dëshpërim, ka nevojë për më shumë vend për lajmin e mirë. Mendoj se Media duhet të kontribuojë më shumë në përhapjen e këtij lajmi, i cili sjell realisht në shpirtrat e njerëzve dritë, shpresë dhe gëzim, për të cilat ka aq shumë nevojë populli dhe vendi ynë. 

Cilat jane marredheniet Tuaja me politiken shqiptare, dje dhe sot?

  Në kuptimin që i jepet sot politikës nuk kam pasur dhe nuk kam ndonjë lidhje direkte me të. Por në kuptimin më të thellë, edhe unë si pjesë e polis-it, marr pjesë në të, duke kryer detyrën time pastorale dhe qytetare, duke u përpjekur të përhapim sa më shumë mesazhe paqeje dhe harmonie, duke ndihmuar ata që janë në nevojë shpirtërore dhe materiale. Kisha është apolitike, por jo indiferente, sepse besimtarët tanë janë pjesë e kësaj shoqërie dhe preken ose përfitojnë nga gjithçka që ndodh në vendin tonë.

Intervistoi: Lorenc Vangjeli

----------


## Albo

*Mitropoliti i Korçës: Përse e sulmojnë Janullatosin* 

Ne klerikët nuk jemi si politikanët që japin shpesh intervista". Të duket për një çast sikur mitropoliti i Korçës, Imzot Johani, me gjithë pritjen mjaft njerëzore do të refuzojë gjithë mirësjellje një intervistë ekskluzive për gazetën "Tirana Observer", pasi është prononcuar në pak ditë dy herë radhazi në media. Por, Hirësia e Tij, ndërkaq i hap udhë një bisede të ngrohtë me ligjëratën e tij të pandalshme e të pastër prej njeriu të kulturuar, të studiuar, të urtë e mirëbesues, aq sa të ngjan sikur të "rrëfehet" hierarku më i lartë i kishës ortodokse të rajonit të Korçës. Besimin dhe qëndrimin e tij për Kishën Autoqefale Shqiptare duket se e ka të rrënjosur thellë dhe të palëkundur, e në rast se shfaq opinionin e vet për zhvillimet fetare në Shqipëri, sidomos të komunitetit që përfaqëson, tregohet mjaft tolerant e kërkon që të mos ndezë polemika të kota në një vend që ka halle më të mëdha për të zgjidhur. Imzot Johani, në intervistën e tij flet edhe përse e sulmojnë Hirësinë e Tij, Anastas Janullatos, për të cilin ruan një respekt të jashtëzakonshëm. Vlerësim që lidhet me aktivitetin e tij në vendin tonë. Por më tej, mitropoliti tregon edhe se si ka ndryshuar besimin dhe zgjodhi rrugën e sakrificës për kishën ortodokse, dhe gjithë hijeshi modestie thotë se nuk e ndien veten të përgatitur që të drejtojë në rrethana të caktuara Kishën Autoqefale Shqiptare, pasi në fronin e kryepeshkopit sipas Hirësisë së Tij ndihet edhe më shumë pesha e kryqit …

Mund të na njihni diçka me funksionin Tuaj të Peshkopit apo të Mitropolitit?

Përgatitja e një peshkopi është një punë e madhe dhe kërkon së paku 15-20 vite përgatitje teorike, njohjen e besimit, sepse peshkopi është guardian i besimit dhe ruajtës i tij dhe kështu i duhet patjetër të ketë mbaruar shkollën akademike fetare dhe studimet e mëtejshme. Ai do të jetë mësuesi që do të mësojë të tjerët dhe patjetër duhet të ketë një moshë të caktuar jo më të vogël se 35 vjeç. Dy peshkopët e rinj që kemi nxjerrë tani, të cilët janë në këtë limit moshe që përmenda, kanë qenë një akt kurajoz i Kryepeshkopit Janullatos, pasi kanë një përgjegjësi mjaft të madhe. Këta janë dy peshkopë aktivë në një Sinod që përbëhet nga 7 anëtarë, ndër të cilët katër janë shqiptarë e një prej tyre arvanitas, i cili e flet mjaft mirë gjuhën e nënës dhe dy të tjerë janë grekë. Unë mund të them me siguri një gjë, që ne jemi komuniteti fetar në Shqipëri i cili ka më pak të huaj. T'i llogarisësh të gjithë klerikët e huaj orthodoksë në Shqipëri nuk shkojnë më shumë se 4-5. Kemi 140 klerikë vendas, shtetas shqiptarë. Gjithë komunitetet e tjera kanë më shumë klerikë të huaj që kanë ardhur dhe i ndihmojnë sepse kanë nevojë për t'i ndihmuar. Kështu edhe ne nuk mund ta mbyllim kishën dhe për sa kohë kemi nevojë, do të vijnë njerëz të na ndihmojnë. Madje, unë do të thosha që ne duhet t'u jemi mirënjohës atyre njerëzve që vijnë dhe na ndihmojnë. E kam shprehur edhe në vende të tjera se i kam kërkuar gjithë priftërinjve shqiptarë në Amerikë që të vijnë e të na ndihmojnë, qoftë edhe për një periudhë të shkurtër njëvjeçare, por ndoshta nga arsye serioze nuk kanë ardhur. Kam kërkuar priftërinj edhe në Follorinë e Kozan të Greqisë, këto vendet që kemi pranë, por janë të pakët njerëzit që vijnë të na ndihmojnë.

Po rasti i Mitropolitit të Gjirokastrës?

Marrim rastin e Mitropolitit të Gjirokastrës, i cili është në një moshë rreth 65 vjeç. Ai ka shërbyer si murg për më shumë se 20 vjet në manastirin e Shën Katerinës, Malin e Sinait në Egjypt në mes të shkretëtirës. Njerëz si ky, me një sakrificë shumë të madhe, pasi kush e ka vizituar manastirin e Shën Katerinës e kupton vetminë shumë të madhe të asaj zone, erdhi të na ndihmonte sipas kërkesës sonë. Ka ardhur në Shqipëri që në vitin 1991 dhe ka shërbyer në Gjirokastër për gjithë këtë kohë. Është i pranueshëm nga të gjithë krishterët në Gjirokastër, qofshin këta minoritarë apo shqiptarë, dhe mendoj se do të vazhdojë të bëjë po atë punë që ka bërë gjatë këtyre 15 viteve. Pa dyshim, që në të ardhmen, dioqezat e ndryshme të Shqipërisë do të plotësohen me peshkopë vendas dhe për më tepër, doja të shtoja se kisha nuk përbëhet vetëm nga Sinodi. Janë klerikët, siç thashë, 140 të tillë vendas, është Këshilli Kleriko-Laik i përbërë i gjithi nga shtetas shqiptarë, dhe çdo famulli ka këshillin e veçantë. Nuk është se kemi 7 "princër" sipër dhe vendosin ata për gjithçka. Është një infrastrukturë e gjitha e përbërë nga njerëz të fesë që punojnë dhe jetojnë në këtë vend. Mund të përmend faktin se vendimet për famullinë merren nga këshilli i tyre dhe Sinodi mund të ndërhyjë vetëm për çështje dogmatike nëse prishet besimi apo gjëra të tilla të ngjashme. Pastaj, edhe propozimi për të zgjedhur peshkopët bëhet nga Këshilli Kleriko-Laik, i cili përbëhet nga 12 klerikë që janë shtetas të këtij vendi. Kisha është një organizëm i gjallë dhe i shtrirë kudo, nuk është siç paraqitet sikur është një princ i cili vendos për gjithçka. Kisha ruan një formë demokratike brenda saj dhe për çështjet e dogmës dhe të doktrinës është Sinodi ai që vendos. Unë besoj që me zhvillimet e fundit në kishë, ishte një hap shumë i madh drejt konsolidimit të kishës shqiptare dhe konsolidimit të Autoqefalisë. Autoqefalia nuk kryhet thjesht dhe vetëm me një dekret, por do të thotë që një kishë të jetë e vetëmjaftueshme për të mbajtur veten, sidomos në dy drejtime: Atë financiar dhe në drejtimin e hierarkisë dhe të klerit, duke pasur edhe mjetet e institucionet për ta shkolluar që të jetë i aftë t'i shërbejë. Unë besoj dhe jam dëshmitar, që gjatë këtyre 15 viteve është punuar drejt konsolidimit të Kishës Autoqefale Shqiptare. Pa dyshim dhe këtë e them haptazi kudo, rolin kryesor në këtë rindërtim e ka pasur Kryepeshkopi Janullatos, i cili është zgjedhur si eksark jo se ishte grek, por sepse u pa nga të gjithë se ishte njeriu i vetëm që mund të realizonte këtë gjë. Kam biseduar me shumë peshkopë, qofshin këtë rusë, bullgarë, rumunë, madje edhe me ndonjë prej tyre që mund t'i ishte afruar fronit të Kryepeshkopit në Shqipëri, por askush prej tyre nuk e ka pranuar e për më tepër askush nuk besonte që kjo mund të realizohej. Koha vërtetoi drejtësinë e asaj zgjedhjeje. Ne të paktën, një gjë që mund të bëjmë është t'u themi këtyre personave që na kanë ndihmuar, faleminderit. 

Në rast se ju afrohet posti i Kryepeshkopit të Kishës Autoqefale Shqiptare, a do ta pranonit?

Unë besoj se nuk është edhe koha për të folur për këtë sepse e kemi Kryepeshkopin. Mua më kanë pyetur edhe në vende të tjera për këtë gjë, por mund të them thjesht me modesti se nuk e shoh veten të përgatitur për atë post, për atë fron kryqi. Sepse ai fron nuk është fron sundimi, por fron kryqi. Ai fron do një njeri jashtëzakonisht të përkushtuar karshi kishës, karshi njerëzve e gjithçkaje tjetër dhe këtë e them sinqerisht e jo si modesti. 

Si e vlerësoni qëndrimin e At Nikoll Markut në Elbasan?

Qëllimi im ka qenë gjithmonë që të përqendrohemi në gjërat pozitive e ndërtuese sesa polemikave. Duke ju përgjigjur pozitivisht atyre që thashë më lart, unë mendoj se i përgjigjem edhe polemikës. Mua gjithmonë më ka ardhur keq kur shoh gjithë këtë frymë sherri në vendin tonë sepse kemi nevojë për mesazhe paqeje. Edhe sikur dikush është për t'u kritikuar, mund të kritikohet pak më butë. 
Një dukuri mjaft pozitive për kishën dhe Mitropolinë e Korçës është mbajtja e meshës së flamurit me rastin e Festës Kombëtare të Pavarësisë. Mund të na thoni diçka në lidhje me këtë traditë që kini krijuar dhe harmoninë me komunitetet e tjera fetare.

Në fakt kjo quhet dhoksologjia e flamurit që është një shërbesë falënderimi. Vetë arsyet e falënderimit tregojnë misionin e kishës dhe çfarë duhet të bëjë kisha. Kjo duhet të na bëjë ne që ta ndiejmë veten kujdestarë të këtij vendi. Dhe kisha e nxit vazhdimisht atdhedashurinë sepse është e pamundur, e unë e përmend shpesh se është e pamundur të duash Zotin dhe të mos duash vendin tënd e njerëzit që ke rrotull teje. E kam theksuar vazhdimisht se është detyra jo vetëm e kishës, por e gjithë shoqërisë shqiptare që të ndërtojmë një identitet pozitiv, e cila do të thotë se ne duhet të përqendrohemi shumë më tepër në begatinë e vendit tonë se sa në sharjet e fyerjet. Madje siç e shpreh, atdhetar i vërtetë është ai që lulëzon dhe begaton vendin e tij dhe masa e atdhetarisë matet me masën e lulëzimit, të begatisë e të përpjekjes për vendin tënd. Për fatin tonë të keq, është krijuar një perceptim që kush shan më shumë merr monopolin e patriotizmit. Ky monopol duhet të jetë tek njerëzit që japin kontribut për këtë vend. Unë u jam shumë mirënjohës të gjithë klerikëve shqiptarë, ta cilët gjatë këtyre 15 viteve kanë treguar një pjekuri sepse asnjë klerik kanonik nuk është ngritur të shajë klerikët e tjerë, duke ndjerë përgjegjësinë e madhe të bashkimit për vendin tonë. Dashuria është ajo që ndërton, urrejtja gjithmonë shkatërron. Besoj se komunitetet fetare në Shqipëri kanë qenë shembulli i vetëm i bashkëpunimit në këtë vend, sepse interesat tona janë të përbashkëta .

Është e drejtë të trashëgohet besimi fetar?

Kjo është e kundërta e besimit. Sepse besimi nuk mund të transmetohet me anë të geneve. I bie që ai që ka pasur babanë komunist duhet të jetë komunist. Ideologjia dhe besimi është diçka personale dhe njeriu ka të drejtën të zgjedhë atë besim të cilin ai e mendon si më të drejtë, pa u imponuar ky besim sepse një besim i imponuar nuk është besim. Po të ishte kështu, i binte që ne duhej të kishim mbetur paganë, sepse nuk duhej të kishim fe të krishterë, pak më vonë fe myslimane e më vonë nuk duhej të ishim bërë ateistë. Jeta është një zhvillim dhe historia është një zhvillim. Njerëzit kanë të drejtë për të përfaqësuar dhe praktikuar një besim të caktuar dhe kjo është e drejta themelore e një besimi. Trashëgimi shpeshherë ndihmon, sepse një njeri ka më shumë shanse që të vazhdojë atë besim, por kjo nuk është e thëne sepse prindërit e Shën Katerinës, të Shën Varvarës etj ishin paganë. Besimi është diçka personale dhe sipas besimit, edhe gjyqi, edhe përgjegjësia është personale. 

Lidhur me zgjedhjen e besimit, sa ka të vërtetë që ju keni një prejardhje myslimane?

Dua të saktësoj se familja ime ka qenë bektashiane, por jo praktikante e saj. Unë vetë jam lidhur me besimin që në vitet '70 dhe në ato vite jam pagëzuar, në një kohë që kjo ishte e ndaluar ligjërisht. Në atë kohë, ekzistonte si të thuash një kishë e nëndheshme e cila kishte shumë pak njerëz, por ekzistonte. Unë që në atë kohë jam bërë pjesëtar i kësaj kishe dhe kam bërë zgjidhjen time të besimit të cilit i jam përkushtuar.

*Kush është mitropolitit të Korçës, Imzot Johanit*

Imzot Johani (Pelushi) u lind në Tiranë më 1 janar 1956. Që nga fundi i viteve '70 u njoh dhe u lidh me besimtarë që e vazhdonin veprimtarinë fetare edhe në kushtet e ndalimit të fesë, si teologun dhe specialistin e përkushtuar të Monumenteve Orthodokse të Kultit, z. Theofan Popa në Tiranë, përkthyesin e dëgjuar Petro Zheji, dhe në Korçë me motrat shpresëtare Cico e më tej me At Kozma Qirjon, i cili e pagëzoi në fshehtësi. Në vitin 1990, Imzot Johani shkoi në SHBA dhe kreu studimet e larta Teologjike në Fakultetin e Kryqit të Nderuar (Holy Cross Orthodoks Schol of Theology) në Boston. Kur ishte student, ai hyri në kontakt me Fortlumturinë e Tij, Kryepeshkopin Anastas, i cili u bë ati i tij shpirtëror. Në vitin 1993 u gradua nga kjo shkollë me një master në studimet teologjike dhe në shtator të po këtij viti u kthye në Shqipëri, ku filloi të kontribuojë duke dhënë mësim në seminarin teologjik. Më 27 shkurt 1994 u dorëzua Dhiak nga Kryepeshkopi Anastas dhe më 4 dhjetor 1994 Prift. Në vitin 1995 u rikthye në SHBA për të ndjekur studimet pas universitare në Fakultetin e Kryqit të Nderuar me bursë nga Kisha Orthodokse Autoqefale e Shqipërisë dhe në vitin 1996 mori masterin e dytë, duke qenë një nga studentët që kanë mbaruar shkëlqyer studimet në këtë fakultet që nga koha e hapjes së tij. Më 19 nëntor 1996, Imzot Johani mori titullin e Arkimandritit. Më 18 korrik 1998, Imzot Johani u hirotonis nga Kryepeshkopi Anastas, Hirësia e Tij, Imzot Melitoni dhe Imzot Ignati dhe më 20 korrik u fronëzua si Mitropolit i Korçës. Hirësia e Tij, Imzot Johani, ka përkthyer në shqip disa libra teologjikë dhe ka botuar artikuj në gazetën "Ngjallja". Është nismëtar dhe në drejtimin e revistës periodike "Tempulli". Ka referuar kumtesa në simpoziume shkencore brenda dhe jashtë vendit, duke përfaqësuar me dinjitet Kishën Orthodokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë. Imzot Johani është person me reputacion dhe kulturë të gjerë, duke nxitur vazhdimisht tolerancën dhe bashkëpunimin ndërmjet komuniteteve fetare. Më 23 korrik 2003, Këshilli i Qarkut Korçë i dha titullin "Qytetar Nderi" me motivacionin "Për kontribut të shquar në kultivimin e tolerancës dhe mirëkuptimit fetar. Shkencëtar, botues, përkthyes i librave teologjikë në gjuhën shqipe. Ndihmues në emancipimin dhe vëllazërimin qytetar për qarkun e Korçës e më gjerë". Në vitin 2006, Komiteti Qendror i Këshillit Botëror të Kishave e ka zgjedhur anëtar të grupit të përbashkët të punës ndërmjet Këshillit Botëror të Kishave dhe Kishës Katolike Romane.

Intervistori Gëzim ASHIMI
Gazeta Tirana Observer

----------


## Kryeengjelli

*Kisha në Pluralizëm*

*Konfliktet Etnike dhe Kisha Ortodokse

I* 

Shekulli 21 me globalizimin, teknologjitë e reja, humbjen e vlerave tradicionale, pluralizmin kulturor dhe fetar, paraqet sfida të ndryshme për të gjithë komunitetin njerëzor në përgjithësi dhe nga këto sfida, pa dyshim, nuk mund të përjashtohet edhe Kisha Ortodokse. Asaj i duhet që të përballohet me këto sfida jo vetëm thjesht për t’u mbrojtur, siç fatkeqësisht ka ndodhur shpesh, por edhe të gjejë zgjidhje origjinale dhe krijuese si pjesë e përgjegjësisë së saj globale. Në përgjithësi, Kisha Ortodokse, shpesh herë edhe nga vetë anëtarët e saj, është vlerësuar duke u mbështetur kryesisht vetëm në historinë e dy shekujve të fundit të saj, si një Kishë e lidhur ngushtë me një kulturë të vetme, në një vend të caktuar gjeografik dhe të interesuar vetëm për të shkuarën. E parë vetëm në këtë aspekt, unë mendoj se i bëhet një padrejtësi e madhe traditës së pasur të kësaj Kishe. 	
Në fakt, historikisht, Kisha Ortodokse ka lindur, është zhvillur dhe jetuar në një ambient pluralist dhe ekumenist. Në perandorine romane dhe më pas atë bizantine, përfshirë këtu edhe perandorinë osmane, ekumenizmi dhe globalizmi, qoftë edhe ai rajonal, ishte dicka e zakonshme. Kështu që Kisha Ortodokse, kishte një mision global jo vetëm në kuptimin doktrinal, por edhe jetonte në një botë globaliste dhe ekumeniste. Popujt e Ballkanit, ku është përqëndruar një pjesë e madhe e ortodoksëve, jetonin në një bashkësi (commonwealth) me lidhje të ngushta me njëri-tjetrin. Për më tepër, ata kishin lidhje kulturore dhe tregëtare me pjesë të tjera të Europës, Afrikës dhe Azisë. Deri në kohën kur shën Kozmai po predikonte dhe kryente shërbesën e tij apostolike në Ballkan, vetë-ndijimi i popullsisë ortodokse ishte globalist dhe ekumenik. Nëse dikush pyetej se farë ishte, përgjigja e parë do të ishte përkatësia fetare. Vetëm në pyetjen e tretë ose të katërt mund të dilte identiteti etnik. Njerëzit e identifikonin veten nga perspektiva e besimit. Fjalët elinas dhe turk i referoheshin besimit dhe jo etnisë.
Nacionalizmi dhe kuptimi i ngushtë etnik janë diçka e re në Kishën Ortodokse të popujve të Ballkanit, dhe lidhen me ardhjen ideve nacionaliste të shek 19 nga një intelegjencia e sekularizuar, e cila e pa Kishën vetëm si një mjet për të arritur qëllimet e tyre nacionaliste, mënyrë që fatkeqësisht edhe sot nuk ka ndryshuar. Fillimisht Kisha nuk ishte entuziaste nga këto lëvizje sepse e ndjente që ato nuk përkonin me natyrën universale të Ortodoksisë. Por asaj, si shprehet At Joan Mejendorf: “I mungonte dukshëm forca intelektuale, dallimi teologjik dhe strukturat institucionale të cilat mund t’i nxirrnin jashtë demonët e revolucioneve nacionalë … Kështu patrikët, peshkopët dhe kleri i famullive – u bashkuan me këtë lëvizje të gjerë nacionaliste, duke u përfshirë direkt në sukseset e saj politike – por gjithashtu – më e rrezikshme- duke pranuar pozicionet e saj ideologjike”. 	
	Në fillim këto ide të reja, duke zgjuar një ndërgjegje kombëtare, ndihmuan në luftën e popujve ortodoksë të Ballkanit për tu çliruar nga pushtimi turk dhe Kisha, duke përkrahur popullin e saj në këtë luftë, filloi të merrte tepër e më tepër një karakter etnik. Kështu duke patur një besim të vetëm, besimi dhe kombi u lidhën ngushtë dhe filluan të mos dalloheshin nga njëri-tjetri, duke krijuar një konfuzion të kategorive. Dhe ky konfuzion pati koston e tij sepse më vonë, nacionalizmi, që në fillim ishte dukur si një forcë çlirimtare dhe i ndihmoi këta popuj në çlirimin e tyre kombëtar, u bë një faktor ndarje dhe urrejtje. Madje nacionalizmi nuk ishte drejtuar vetëm kundër popujve të një besimi tjetër, qofshin këta pushtues ose jo, por edhe kundër kombeve të tjerë të të njëjtit besim, sepse një nacionalizëm i veçantë është i shurdhër ndaj nacionalizmave të tjera. Arsyet që ai gjen për të justifikuar nacionalizmin e tij nuk i pranon për të tjerët, duke u kthyer kështu në një konflikt etnik të pandërprerë. Në Ballkan, ashtu si edhe në pjesët e tjera të Europës nacionalizmi, sipas fjalëve të Patrikut Bartolomeo: “u kthye në një shpatë me dy tehe; në duart e tiranëve ka qenë shkatërrimtar – me të vërtetë, forca më shkatërruese në historinë njerëzore, duke vrarë 75 milionë qenie njerëzore vetëm ndërmjet viteve 1914-1945. Tashmë duhet ta pyesim veten hapur dhe ndershmërisht: A nuk është koha t’i vihet fre ekseseve të nacionalizmit?” 
	Mbas rënies së komunizmit, në shkatërrimin institucional, ekonomik dhe politik dhe në vakumin e madh moral dhe shpirtëror që u shkaktua nga kjo rënie, nacionalizmi ekstrem gjeti një terren të përshtashëm. Grupime të ndryshme politike u përpoqën të shfrytëzonin ndjenjat kombëtare dhe fetare për të realizuar qëllimet e tyre politike, duke krijuar kështu një vorbull të madhe urrejtjeje, konfuzioni dhe vuajtjeje. Urrejta e madhe që kishte karakterizuar luftën e klasave filloi të zëvëndësohej nga një urrejtje tjetër: urrejtja etnike. Është me interes të theksohet se grupet e nacionalizmit ekstrem u mbushën në masë të madhe nga po ata që më parë kishin nxitur urrejtjen klasore. Gjithashtu luftrave të tyre ata u përpoqën t’i japin ndonjëherë edhe karakter fetar, duke dashur të shfrytëzojnë, duke e deformuar, energjinë e madhe që lind kur dikush mendon se po i preket besimi. Madje me shaka shumë njerëz në Ballkan i kanë quajtur këto luftra “luftrat fetare të ateistëve”.
	Kështu që një nga sfidat më të vështira që ka hasur dhe po has akoma edhe sot Kisha Ortodokse është qëndrimi i saj në lidhje me Konfliktet Etnike. Sidomos në dekadën e fundit përgjigja ndaj kësaj sfide po bëhet akoma edhe më shumë urgjente, ngaqë në shumë vende të Ballkanit dhe të Europës Lindore ku pati dhe ka akoma konflikte etnike nga më të përgjakshmet, popullsia ortodokse është me shumicë. Por edhe kësaj here, Kisha Ortodokse, si pasojë e një persekutim të gjatë, u gjet e dobësuar dhe e papërgatitur. Madje në disa raste përballë kësaj sfide të madhe ajo u gjet e tërhequr në të. Ajo u gjet në një situatë pak a shumë të ngjashme me situatën kur filluan lëvizjet nacionaliste të shekullit 19, ndonëse tani, akoma edhe më keq, vendin e entuziasmit të çlirimit nacional, gjë që e kishte lehtësuar pjesëmarrjen e Kishës në atë lëvizje, e kishte zënë tashmë urrejtja e nacionalizmit ekstrem.  
	 Por duhet pasur gjithmonë parasysh se kjo është një çështje komplekse, e cila nuk mund të gjykohet thjesht dhe në mënyrë sipërfaqësore. Dhe për më tepër, kur flasim për Kishën Ortodokse, duhet të kemi parasysh se ajo përbëhet jo vetëm nga hierarkia kishtare, por edhe nga një masë e madhe ortodoksësh nominalistë, ku përfshihen individë të ndryshëm me nivele të ndryshme besimi dhe përjetimi të besimit. 


*II*

	  Lidhjet ndëmjet Kombit dhe Kishës janë komplekse dhe të pandara, sepse anëtarët e kishës janë pjesë e kombit. Ato bëhen edhe më të ndërlikuara kur i gjithë kombi është pjesëtar i një kishe. Por ndonëse është folur shumë, përsëri mbetet për të folur rreth problemit të raportit ndërmjet identitetit kombëtar dhe Kishës. “Nga një pikpamje dogmatike dhe mistike, çështja e Kishës dhe e identitetit kombëtar është vetëm një pjesë e çështjes së madhe të lidhjes së Kishës me historinë njerëzore dhe krijimin kulturor. Sado e habitshme të duket, edhe mbas dy mijë vjet histori të krishterë, kjo çështje, megjithë rëndësinë dhe aktualitetin e saj, nuk ka gjetur akoma një përgjigje konciliare brenda Kishës. Nuk e ka gjetur, sepse kjo pyetje nuk është ngritur. Nuk është ngritur sepse nuk është menduar.”  Prandaj në sfidën e madhe të konfliktit etnik Kishës Ortodokse i duhet të flasë hapur dhe qartë dhe ta shpalosë mësimin e saj të çmuar tek të gjithë besimtarët e saj. Asaj i duhet t’i ndërgjegjësojë ata për kuptimin ortodoks të Kishës, të kombit dhe të luftës, që këto të mos mbeten vetëm çështje të rretheve të ngushta të teologëve dhe teksteve dogmatike të Kishës. Le të ndalemi pak në kuptimin ortodoks të kombit dhe të luftës, ngaqë konflikti etnik mbështetet në deformimin e këtyre të dyjave.
	a) Antropologjia e krishterë mbështetet në Zbulesën Hyjnore ku thuhet se Perëndia e krijoi njeriun sipas ikonës dhe ngjashmërisë së tij (Gen 1:26; 5:1). Mishërimi i Zotit dhe vepra e tij shpëtimtare treguan se Perëndia nuk është vetëm Perëndia i Judejve por edhe i Kombeve (Rom. 3:29), kështu që Kisha e themeluar në këto themele nuk i ndan njerëzit në baza etnike ose klasore: në atë “nuk ka më as Grek as Jude, rrethprerje dhe parrethprerje, Barbar, Skith, shërbëtor apo i lirë, por Krishti është gjithçka dhe në të gjithë” (Kol. 3:11). Kështu që Kisha nga vetë natyra e saj është universale dhe prandaj edhe mbikombëtare. Në Kishë “nuk ka dallim ndërmjet Judeut dhe Grekut” (Rom. 10:12). Mbi këtë ngrihet edhe kuptimi i krishterë mbi kombin dhe racën. Dëshmitë e Shkrimit të Shenjtë si edhe tekstet e ndyshme të krishtera apostolike dhe pas-apostolike janë dëshmi e vetëdijës së Kishës së hershme. Letra e Diognetit nuk është vetëm një nga dëshmitë më të vjetra të kësaj vetëdije, por edhe një nga dëshmitë më të qarta. 
Mbitheksimi i kombit, madje ndonjëherë edhe mbi Kishën, jo vëtëm që është një fenomen i ri, por është në kundështim të hapur me ethosin e ortodoksisë dhe një mohim i saj. Ky mbitheksim i nacionalizmit i ka bërë dëme të mëdha jetës kishtare dhe unitetit të brendshëm të Kishave Ortodokse, ngaqë ka bërë që shpesh këto Kisha të shohin më tepër interesat kombëtare sesa tërësinë ortodokse. At Aleksandër Shmeman shkruan: “Duke pranuar vlerën pozitive të nacionalizmit në Krishterim, ne nuk duhet të biem në kurthin e idealizimit të historisë, duke i fiksuar sytë tanë në dritë dhe duke i mbyllur kur është errësirë. Progresi dhe jeta tokësore e kishës nuk është një idil. Përkundrazi, ajo kërkon përpjekje dhe një ndërgjegje kishtare vigjilente… Rreziku i nacionalizmit qëndron në ndryshimin e hierarkisë së vlerave në mënyrë të pavetëdijshme, kështu që kombi nuk i shërben më drejtësisë dhe të vërtetës së krishterë dhe nuk e vlerëson më jetën e tij sipas këtyre cilësive. Por, vetë Krishtërimi dhe Kisha fillojnë të vlerësohen në masën që ato i shërbejnë shtetit, kombit etj.” 
Kisha ortodokse e ka dënuar zyrtarisht rivalitetin nacionalist brenda Kishës së Krishtit. Në një Sinod të mbajtur në vitin 1872 në Konstandinopojë u dënua mëkati i filetizmit, duke u shprehur: “Ne e ndalojmë, e kundërshtojmë dhe e dënojmë racizmin, domethënë diskriminimin racial,  armiqësitë etnike, urrejtjet dhe përçarjet në Kishën e Krishtit.” Sot ne duhet ta bëjmë këtë vazhdimisht, sepse ky ka qenë një nga problemet kryesore të Kishës që është “Një, e Shenjtë, e Përgjithshme dhe Apostolike.” 
	Madje mund të thuhet, pa ndonjë teprim se, Kisha e Dhiatës së Re u ngrit mbi gjakun e derdhur nga konflikti ndërmjet kombit dhe universales. Judaizmi nuk e kuptoi misionin mesianik pannjerëzor dhe universal të Krishtit. Kaiafa profetizoi dhe tha se: “Ju nuk kuptoni asgjë, as nuk mendoni se është mirë për ne të vdesë një njeri për popullin dhe të mos humbasë gjithë kombi” (Joani 11:49-50). “Që nga ajo ditë, pra, na tregon Ungjillori, ata vendosën ta vrasin” (Joani 11:53). Dhe kështu për të shpëtuar kombin ata kryqëzuan vetë Zotin. Arsyet, gjoja për të shpëtuar kombin e vunë Kishën e Dhiatës së Vjetër dhe Kryepriftin e saj kundër Zotit. Kjo ngjarje na thotë shumë neve sot: le të kemi kujdes dhe le t’i themi të gjithë besimtarëve tanë se shpesh herë arsyet gjoja për të mirën e kombit mund të na vënë edhe ne kundër drejtësisë dhe pse jo edhe kundër vetë Zotit. Nuk ka qenë diçka e rrallë kur arsye për të mbrojtur kombin dhe për një përfitim afatshkurtër të tij kanë kanë lejuar dhe kanë nxitur që të bëhen krime dhe padrejtësi ndaj individëve apo kombeve të tjerë. Dhe çdo krim dhe padrejtësi është një rikryqëzim i Zotit të Drejtësisë. Të gjithë ata që kryqëzuan Zotin gjetën disa arsye: Kaiafa arsyen e kombit; Pilati atë të shtetit; ushtarët atë të disiplinës; populli sepse ashtu e mësoi udhëheqja. Dhe kështu të gjithë ata së bashku vranë një njeri në të cilin “nuk u gjet faj”. 
	Ndërsa Apostulli dhe Ungjillori i Kishës së Dhiatës së re i përgjigjet profecisë së Kaiafas se Krishti nuk vdiq “…vetëm për këtë komb, por edhe për t’i mbledhur në një bijtë e shpërndarë të Perëndisë” (Joani 11:52). I gjithë njerëzimi u pa si bijtë e Perëndisë dhe asnjë komb i veçantë nuk mund të kishte monopolin e virtutit dhe shenjtërisë. Marrja e natyrës njerëzore nga Zoti i thërriste të gjitha kombet për të marrë pjesë në trupin mistik të Krishtit, në “Një Kishë, të Shenjtë, të Përgjithshme dhe Apostolike”. Krishti përfshin gjithë njerëzimin dhe jo vetëm atë aktual, por edhe ata që ishin dhe ata që do të vijnë. Krishti nuk është një lider tribal, autoriteti i të cilit do të lehtësonte unifikimin kombëtar, por Perëndia që na shpëton nga mëkati dhe vdekja. Një Krisht i kufizuar vetëm në një etni apo një grup etnish, ose vetëm në një periudhë apo disa periudha të historisë, do të ishte një Krisht i gjymtuar. 
Të duash kombin tënd nuk do të thotë të urresh dhe të përjashtosh të tjerët. Nuk mund t’i shërbehet një kombi duke dëmtuar një tjetër. Interesi i një vendi apo i një kombi nuk mund të vihet mbi drejtësinë. “Kush janë interesat vendit tonë, thotë Lactantius në Institucionet Hyjnore, veçse shqetësimet e një shteti apo kombi tjetër?”  Madje jo vetëm që kombi nuk ndihmohet nga kjo gjë, por përkundrazi ajo do të kthehet në dëm të tij. Letra e patrikut Tikon, drejtuar besimtarëve ortodoksë të Rusisë , tregon se qëndrimi i Kishës në lidhje me raportin ndërmjet kombit dhe drejtësisë nuk ka ndryshuar, megjithë deformimet që mund të kenë ndodhur në kohë të veçanta.	

	b) Nga pikpamja e Kishës Ortodokse përvoja e luftës dhe kuptimi i saj është diçka komplekse dhe shumë e larmishme. Ndonëse në të gjitha kohërat Kisha i ka thirrur bijtë e saj ta duan atdheun e tyre tokësor dhe të mos kursejnë as jetën për ta mbrojtur kur ai është në rrezik, ndonëse Kisha i ka nderuar shenjtorët-luftëtarë, ikonat e të cilëve mbaheshin në betejë nga ushtarët duke kënduar: “Jepu fitore të krishterëve kundër barbarëve’, përsëri në Kishën Ortodokse nuk ka ekzistuar ndonjëherë ideja e një ‘lufte të shenjtë’ dhe madje as e ‘luftës së drejtë’. Në Etërit e Kishës së Lindjes dhe në traditën kanonike të Kishës Ortodokse nuk gjendet ndonjë shpjegim etik për ‘luftën e drejtë’. Nga pikpamja ortodokse lufta është një mëkat dhe një e keqe, dhe kundër këtij mëkati dhe të keqeje Kisha duhet të luftojë. Në më të mirën e rastit lufta mund të jetë një e ‘keqe e domosdoshme’, ndonëse edhe ky term sjell shumë vështirësi dhe nuk është i saktë. Le të kujtojmë se edhe në Dhiatën e Vjetër, të mbushur me luftra dhe gjakderdhje, Perëndia nuk e lejoi Davidin të ndërtonte Tempullin e tij, sepse ai kishte derdhur shumë gjak, duke treguar me këtë se në gjakderdhjen nuk ka asgjë të “shenjtë” apo të “drejtë”. 
Në kanonet që rregullonin jetën e klerit Kisha ruante një standart ideal të asaj që duhet të ishte dhe që ndoshta shpesh ishte e vështirë të ruhej për laikët, si pasojë e dobësisë njerëzore. Kështu që përjashtimi kanonik i klerit nga çdo veprimtari ushtarake, ndonëse kjo veprimtari i lejohej laikëve, tregon qëndrimin etik të kishës së hershme për luftën.   
	Krishtërimi i parë dënonte çdo lloj përdorimi të dhunës. Në shkrimet e Tertulianit, Origjenit dhe të gjithë apologjistëve në përgjithësi dëshmohet haptas për mos përdorimin e dhunës. Shën Vasili i Madh i vendoste një dënim kishtar personelit ushtarak që kishte marrë pjesë në luftë.  Dhe ndonëse vrasja në luftë nuk konsiderohej një vrasje kriminale, siç shihet nga kanoni i Shën Vasilit, në të nuk shihej ndonjë gjë ‘e shenjtë’ apo ‘e drejtë’ dhe pjesëmarrësve në të i ndalohej kungimi për tre vjet, për të treguar se edhe nëse ata nuk shiheshin si vrasës përsëri ata kishin nevojë për pastrim për të takuar Zotin. Të krishterët predikonin ta mundnin të keqen me anë të së mirës dhe në vend të luftës lutjen dhe fuqinë e Perëndisë. Në perandorinë e krishterë, ndonëse ushtria mbahej për të mbrojtur shtetin dhe për të luftuar kundër barbarëve, përsëri lufta shihej si një e keqe e domosdoshme dhe kurrë nuk u zhvillua një doktrinë e ‘një lufte të drejtë’. 

Mbas shkatërrimit të perandorisë bizantine dhe më vonë mbas shkatërrimit të perandorisë osmane, kur u formuan kishat autoqefale kombëtare, nën influencën e ndjenjave kombëtare, lufta u pa në një karakter më pozitiv. Ndonëse përsëri në Kishën Ortodokse nuk pati ndonjë doktrinë të ‘luftës së shenjtë’ apo ‘të luftës së drejtë’, përsëri nuk pati zëra të fortë kundër luftës, nga që pati një ngatërrim të kategorive, ku u ngatërrua kombi me fenë. Vitet e fundit janë ngritur më shumë zëra kundër përdorimit të fesë në luftrat etnike të Ballkanit. Një nga zërat më të fortë është ai i kryepeshkopit Anastas të Shqipërisë, moto e të cilit: “Vaji i fesë nuk duhet të përdoret kurrë për të ndezur konliktet, por për të zbutur zemrat dhe lehtësuar plagët”, është bërë tashmë një pohim klasik jo vetëm në Ortodoksi, por edhe më gjërë.


*III*

	Në këtë kohë globalizimi, fatkeqësisht edhe uniformizimi, shumë vlera tradicionale shihen të rrezikuara. Një nga këto është edhe ndijimi i rrezikimit të identitetit kombëtar, që shpesh shërben si burim i lindjes së frikës nga të tjerët dhe i ndjenjave nacionaliste. Dhe këto ndjenja nacionaliste mund të shkaktojnë fenomene të dëmshme si ksenofobia dhe armiqësitë ndër-etnike, të cilat mund të çojnë në kufizimin e të drejtave të individëve apo kombeve, në persekutime, në luftra dhe në shfaqje të tjera të dhunës. 
	Zgjidhja e këtij problemi duhet gjetur brenda mesazhit të krishterë. Misioni i krishtërimit dhe i vlerave të tij është mision global dhe nuk duhet të trembet nga çdo lloj globalizimi. Sëmundjes së globalizimit sekular dhe të humbjes së vlerave duhet t’i përgjigjet jo duke u tërhequr, qoftë edhe në strehimin etnik dhe kombëtar, por me mjekimin e misionit të tij universal. Një i krishterë i vërtetë nuk mund të ndjehet i rrezikuar etnikisht, sepse globalizmi i krishterë nuk e mohon etnicitetin. Misioni globalist i krishtërimit nuk është uniformiteti por uniteti. 
	Ndonëse Kisha nuk e mohon etnicitetin, sepse mohimi i saj do të mohonte vetë misterin e personit dhe veçantinë e çdo individi, përsëri ajo e kapërcen atë. Kisha duhet ta shohë kombin dhe luftën sipas vlerave të saj saj absolute dhe të përjetëshme: të gjitha vlerat e tjera, kushdo qofshin dhe sado bukur të motivohen janë më të vogla dhe relative. Ndërsa Zbulesa Hyjnore dhe jeta në Krishtin nëpërmjet mistereve të Kishës janë absolute. Prandaj çdo vlerë tjetër relative që cënon vlerën absolute nuk duhet pranuar nga Kisha – atdheu qiellor është mbi atë tokësor. Shën Joani i Kronshtadit shkruan në lidhje me dashurinë e atdheut tokësor: “Duajeni atdheun tokësor…ai ju ka rritur, nderuar dhe pajisur me gjithçka; por kini një dashuri të veçantë për atdheun qiellor … ky atdhe është pakrahasueshmërisht më i çmuar nga ai tjetri.” 

	Në konfliktet etnike Kisha duhet të ketë një zë të fortë  profetik dhe me urtësi duhet ta diagnostikojë sëmundjen, kur shikon se në popullin e saj, ose në një tjetër, kanë zënë vend lëvizjet e sëmura nacionaliste, të motivuara dhe të ushqyera nga urrejtja. Në urrejtjen etnike, nga ku lind racizmi dhe fashizmi, Kisha nuk mund të tolerojë. Ajo duhet të luftojë pa mëdyshje kundër këtij demoni të urrejtjes. Një dashuri e vërtetë për kombin do të thotë që duhet kuruar sëmundja. Dhe ajo nuk mund të kurohet nëse nuk diagnostikohet. Ashtu si një mjek i devotshëm që kërkon ta shërojë të sëmurit, pa u merakosur se çfarë do të mendojë i sëmuri për të, ashtu edhe një kishë e motivuar nga dashuria e vërtetë për kombin dhe njerëzit e saj, me fuqinë profetike të Shpirtit të Shenjtë, duhet t’i thotë diagnozën dhe t’i japë mjekimin, çfarëdo që të mendojnë njerëzit për të. Roli profetik i Kishës është të thotë atë që thotë Perëndia. Ne e dimë nga Shkrimi i Shenjtë sesa e kushtueshme ishte për profetët fraza “Kështu thotë Zoti”. Të gjithë ata u persekutuan dhe u vranë sepse thanë “Kështu thotë Zoti”, sepse thanë fjalët e Perëndisë. Mbretërit, sundonjësit, priftërinjtë dhe populli donin që profetët të thonin atë që ata donin të dëgjonin, por profetët thanë çfarë Zoti po thoshte. E vërteta mund të persekutohet, por ajo do të jetojë. Fjalët e saj janë të përjetëshme, sepse “Kështu thotë Zoti”. 
	Nisur nga antropologjia e krishterë, që Perëndia “i ka bërë nga një gjak i vetëm të gjitha racat e njerëzve” (Veprat 17:26), Kisha e sheh unitetin njerëzor më thellë dhe ndarjet etnike janë të sipërfaqëshme. E vetmja ndarje është ajo kur “të gjitha kombet do të mblidhen para Tij dhe Ai do të ndajë njërin nga tjetri, ashtu si bariu ndan delet nga dhitë.” (Mateu 25:32). 
Prandaj do të doja ta përfundoja me fjalët e N. Berdajev: “Gjithmonë kanë qenë dy raca në botë; ato ekzistojnë edhe sot dhe kjo ndarje është më e rëndësishmja nga të gjitha ndarjet e tjera. Janë ata që kryqëzojnë dhe ata që kryqëzohen, ata që shtypin dhe ata që shtypen, ata që urrejnë dhe ata që urrehen, ata që shkaktojnë vuajtje dhe ata që vuajnë, ata që persekutojnë dhe ata që persekutohen. Nuk ka nevojë për shpjegim se në cilën anë duhet të jenë të krishterët.”.  


Imzot Joan Pelushi

----------


## Albo

*Kriptokrishtërimi në Shqipëri*

----------


## Korcar-L1

Mitropoliti i Korçës Johani, vlerësohet nga 
Bashkia me Titullin Qytetar Nderi
*Vlera e dhuratës nuk qëndron tek ajo, por tek dhuruesi. Gjithsejcili prej 
nesh është thirrur jo për të bërë vepra të mëdha, por për të bërë diçka me 
vlerë për qytetin e tij                                                                           
Johan Pelushi*

Mitropoliti i Dioqezës së Korçës Johan Pelushi, drejtuesi shpirtëror që i ka 
shërbyer me përkushtim zotit dhe lartësimit shpirtëror të njerëzve, u nderua nga 
Këshilli Bashkiak i qytetit të Korçës me titullin e lartë Qytetar Nderi i Korçës 
me motivacionin:  Për merita të shquara në ringjalljen e besimit orthodoks, për 
vepra të shumta në fushën humane e sociale. Titulli iu dorëzua nga Kryetarja 
e Këshillit Bashkiak Raimonda Nase në një ceremoni të organizuar në Qendrën 
kulturore V.Mio të qytetit, në praninë e klerikëve e përfaqësuesve më të lartë 
të besimeve të ndryshme fetare, përfaqësuesve të pushtetit lokal, intelektu-
alëve, besimtarëve  e miqve të shumtë. Mitropoliti Johan cilësohet si faktor 
paqeje, humanizmi, vëllazërimi e miqësimi në shërbim të të gjithë shqiptarëve.  
Në fjalën e rastit, Kryetari i Bashkisë Korçë Niko Peleshi, e cilësoi dhënien e 
këtij titulli si një rast të veçantë, sepse apelon fort për ti kthyer sytë tek vlerat 
shpirtërore, vlerat humane, për tu bërë më të përgjegjshëm drejt së nesërmes.
Link

----------


## Archon

*Njeriu që ka bërë më shumë për Shqipërinë, qoftë i huaj a shqiptar, është Kryepeshkopi Janullatos. E thotë, mitropoliti i Korçës!*

Imzot Joani, Mitropoliti i Korçës i shkolluar në ShBA, ka dhënë sot një intervistë të gjatë për Lorenc Vangjelin te revista Java. Ai kundërshon rezultatet e Censusit të fundit duke thënë se “ne ortodoksët jemi më shumë sesa shifra zyrtare që është dhënë nga Censusi. Jemi mbi 24% në të gjithë Shqipërinë”. Këtë shifër, e bazon mbi një anketim empirik të zhvilluar nga Kisha. Madje, ai ngul këmbë që Censusi është jo vetëm i pasaktë, por “janë qëllimisht të deformuara”. Kjo akuzë, që nuk është e lehtë mbetet megjithatë në ajër, sepse kleriku i lartë ortodoks nuk jep ansjë të dhënë më tej se kush dhe pse e ka deformuar këtë shifër, që do të përbënte skandalin e rradhës kombëtar, nëse do të ishte e vërtetë.

Pasi e shmang kishën ortodokse nga ndërtimi i varrezave të ushtarëve grekë, duke ia lënë përgjegjësinë qeverive të dy vendeve, në fund, mitopoliti i Korçës del në mbrojtje edhe të Kryepeshkopit Anastas, për të cili thotë se “ nuk njoh ndonjë tjetër, shqiptar apo të huaj që të ketë bërë për vendin tonë aq sa ka bërë Kryepeshkopi Anastas, pa kërkuar asgjë e pa marrë asgjë.” Sulmet ndaj tij i quan të padrejta, dhe nacionalizmin e konsideron si produkt që rigjallërohet “në boshllëqe ideologjike e kulturore, në popuj të frustruar, në kohë krizash ekonomike e morale”.

RESPUBLICA

----------


## Archon

*Intervista Mitropolitit te Korçes Imzot Joanit dhene per Revista Java 12 janar 2013*


*1.Një rezultat i papritur për ortodoksët shqiptarë përfundimet e censusit kombëtar, që e nxirrnin komunitetin tuaj në shifra që ju i kundërshtoni. Cili është komenti juaj?*

Mendoj se ky rezultat ishte i papritur jo vetëm për ortodoksët, por për të gjithë. Gjatë kësaj kohe kam takuar shumë persona nga komunitete të ndryshme fetare, klerikë dhe laikë dhe asnjë prej tyre nuk mendon se rezultatet e shpallura nga INSTAT janë të vërteta. Ndërsa ne, nuk kemi as dyshimin më të vogël, që të dhënat e Censusit të fundit, në lidhje me përkatësinë fetare, janë jo vetëm të pasakta dhe nuk paraqesin realitetin, por janë edhe qëllimisht të deformuara dhe si rrjedhim të papranueshme. Për këtë Kisha Ortodokse ka bërë një deklaratë zyrtare ku denoncon procedurat që u ndoqën për këtë regjistrim dhe manipulimin e këtij rregjistrimi. Me anë të kësaj deklarate informojmë, si opinionin e brendshëm, ashtu edhe atë ndërkombëtar, mbi pasaktësitë dhe mbi të dhënat jo reale të këtij rregjistrimi në lidhje me përkatësinë fetare.
Në deklaratën zyrtare përmendim faktin që statistikat e mëparshme e nxirrnin komunitetin ortodoks mbi 20%. Gjatë këtyre 20 vjetëve ky komunitet ka pasur një zhvillim mjaft të dukshëm dhe pritej që numri i tyre të ishte akoma më i madh. Pra është me të vërtetë shumë i dyshimtë fakti se si ortodoksët u pakësuan me 2/3. Nuk mendoj se ka njeri që mund ta besoj këtë gjë dhe është për të ardhur keq që një komunitet historik dhe i rëndësishëm, me një kontribut të pashoq në formimin dhe zhvillimin e këtij vendi, të trajtohet në një mënyrë kaq dashakeqase dhe fyese.
Sipas të dhënave kishtare që ne disponojmë (regjistrat e pagëzimit, para dhe pas persekutimit, si dhe nga regjistrat e 460 famullive ortodokse në të gjithë vendin) numri i të krishterëve ortodoksë e tejkalon 24% të popullsisë së Shqipërisë. Me të drejtë ngrihet pyetja në deklaratën zyrtare të Kishës Ortodokse: Ku janë mbi 17% e ortodoksëve të tjerë që i fshehu rregjistrimi?
Solomoni i ditur thotë se ka një kohë për të heshtur dhe ka një kohë për të folur. Kemi heshtur shpesh herë dhe e kemi bërë këtë për të mirën e vendit. Tani, mendoj se është një kohë për të folur, përsëri për të mirën e vendit, sepse me të vërtetë është tepruar dhe heshtja do të ishte e dëmshme, jo vetëm për komunitetin ortodoks, por për të gjithë. Nuk mund të ndërtohet një e ardhme e begatshme dhe në paqe mbi themele të gënjeshtra. E vërteta nuk dëmton askënd dhe të gjithë ne kemi nevojë për të vërtetën.
Për më tepër, mendoj, se kushdo që e do këtë vend, duhet ta dijë se ka disa gjëra që nuk duhen prekur. Nga kjo dallohen të mençurit dhe ata që e duan dhe i dhimbset realisht vendi i tyre. Të prekësh njerëzit, të çfarëdo komuniteti, në identitetin e tyre, do të thotë ti lëndosh në vetë qenien e tyre dhe ky lëndim ka gjithmonë një reagim. Komuniteti ortodoks i qarkut të Korçës, një komunitet historik me kontribute të jashtëzakonshme në historinë e shtetit shqiptar, ndjehet shumë i lënduar dhe i indinjuar, dhe kushdo në qytet mund ta ndjejë reagimin e fortë që ka përfshirë tërë komunitetin ndaj rezultateve të këtij Censusi. Zhvillime të tilla të papërgjegjëshme, si ky i Censusit të fundit, dëmtojnë harmoninë fetare që është një thesar që duhet ruajtur me çdo kusht dhe nxisin përçarjet. Vendi ynë ka nevojë për unitet dhe për respekt të ndërsjelltë ndërmjet të gjithëve, pamvarësisht nga besimi apo krahina.

*2-  Kisha Ortodokse Autoqefale e Shqipërisë ka nisur të bëjë në mënyrë empirike një census të sajin për besimtarët e vet, çfarë synoni të arrini me një gjë të tillë?*

Nuk është një Census, ndoshta është keqkuptuar nga gazetarët, por ishte vazhdimi i një anketimi që ne kemi bërë për personat që nuk ishin vizituar nga rregjistruesit ose ishin vizituar dhe nuk ishin pyetur fare mbi përkatësinë fetare . Siç kemi theksuar në Deklaratën Zyrtare vetëm gjatë dy të dielave, 9 dhe 16 dhjetor 2012, tek ortodoksët pjesëmarrës në meshimet në kishat e Tiranës, Durrësit, Beratit, Korçës, Vlorës, si dhe në qytete të tjera, anketimi në lidhje me Censusin tregoi rezultate befasuese, duke i bërë akoma më të dukshme përmasat qesharake të këtij rregjistrimi. Anketimit tonë iu përgjigjën me emër, mbiemër dhe adresë 7118 persona. Prej këtyre 2469 persona ose 34,68% deklaruan se u vizituan dhe u pyetën për përkatësinë fetare gjatë Censusit. Ndërsa nuk u vizituan fare nga regjistruesit, ose u vizituan dhe nuk u pyetën mbi përkatësinë fetare 4643 persona ose 65,23%. Për më tepër, kemi dëshmi të shumta se regjistrimi në një pjesë të madhe të tij është kryer nga regjistruesit me shënime në fletore, jo siç e kërkon procedura të shkruhet në pyetësor dhe as nuk janë firmosur nga deklaruesit.
Pra si mund të heshtet dhe të pranohen rezultatet të këtij rregjistrimi të papërgjegjshëm, jo profesional dhe për më tepër të manipuluar?

*3- Kryepeshkopi Anastas është vënë në mënyrë ciklike nën sulme të natyrave të ndryshme. A mendoni se ka lidhje kombësia e Kryepeshkopit Anastas me kundërshtitë e vazhdueshme ndaj tij? Pse nuk ka qenë e mundur deri më tani akordimi i shtetësisë shqiptare për Kryepeshkopin, siç është kërkuar në mënyrë të vazhdueshme? Pse ky ngërç, kur ky proces ndodh në mënyrë relativisht të lehtë për të tjerë?*

Këto sulme nuk janë të reja, ato kanë tashmë mbi 20 vjet, por vetëm ndërrohen emrat e personave ose të grupimeve. Asgjë e re nuk thuhet, por vetëm përsëriten të njëjtat akuza të pasakta dhe të pavërteta. Ne i jemi përgjigjur shpesh herë këtyre akuzave dhe jemi shprehur qartë se këto sulme janë të mbushura me gënjeshtra dhe shpifje. Por, ajo që është për të ardhur keq është, se nën maskën e retorikës, gjoja patriotike, qëndron keqdashja ndaj përparimit të Kishës Orthodokse. Mendoj se ata që e duan me të vërtetë vendin e tyre duhet të gëzoheshin për këtë përparim dhe ta falenderonin Kryepeshkopin për punën, përpjekjet dhe sakrificat e tij titanike në ringritjen e Kishës. Sepse, atdhetaria e vërtetë matet me masën sesa dikush ndërton, lulëzon dhe begaton vendin e tij dhe jo me masën e sharjeve kundër të tjerëve. Në ndërtimin dhe lulëzimin e Kishës dhe të vendit tonë, Kryepeshkopi Anastas ka bërë shumë e shumë më tepër se ata që e akuzojnë. Madje të them të drejtën, dhe këtë e kam përsëritur shpesh, privatisht dhe publikisht, se unë nuk njoh në këtë kohë ndonjë tjetër, shqiptar apo të huaj, të ketë bërë për vendin tonë, aq sa ka bërë Kryepeshkopi Anastas, pa kërkuar asgjë dhe pa marrë asgjë. Për këtë mendoj, se më e pakta që ne mund të bëjmë, është të shprehnim mirënjohjen.
Zgjedhja e kryepeshkopit Anastas për të kryer rindërtimin dhe organizimin e Kishës Ortodokse në Shqipëri nuk u bë se ai ishte me kombësi greke, por sepse ai ishte personi i duhur për të kryer ringritjen e saj, që për shumë mendohej si e pamundur. Kisha, e cila nuk e mohon etninë e askujt, e kapërcen atë, sepse ajo është universale. Në historinë e Kishës kjo është diçka krejtësisht e zakonshme. Të qenurit e një kombësie tjetër nuk dëmton. Kisha dëmtohet vetëm nga njerëzit  që nuk janë të devotshëm. Të gjithë ata që e duan përparimin e Kishës, qofshin vëndas apo të huaj, janë shprehur se kjo zgjedhje rezultoi të ishte më e mira.
Vazhdimi i sulmeve të padrejta ndaj Kryepeshkopit Anastas për një kohë kaq të gjatë, edhe mbasi të gjithë e kanë parë veprën e tij unike dhe titanike në ringritjen e Kishës, është një tregues i dhimbshëm, se këta njerëz ose grupe që e sulmojnë vazhdimisht atë, nuk janë të shqetësuar nga etnia e tij, por nga vepra e tij: Ringritja nga gërmadhat e Kishës Ortodokse në Shqipëri.
Gjithashtu mosdhënia e nënshtetësisë Kryepeshkopit Anastas tregon mungesën e respektit dhe dashamirësisë, jo vetëm ndaj punës kolosale dhe të pashoqe të Kryepeshkopit, por edhe ndaj komunitetit të nderuar ortodoks. Kur nënshtetësinë e kanë marrë qindra persona, shpesh edhe pa kontribute, si mund të pranohet dhe të justifikohet mosdhënia e nënshtetësisë këtij personi të ndritur dhe me kontribut të jashtëzakonshëm, jo vetëm në ringritjen nga gërmadhat të Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë, por edhe në forcimin e bashkegzistencës dhe harmonisë fetare, si në Shqipëri, ashtu edhe në të gjithë botën? Dhënia e nënshtetësisë do të nderonte vetë shtetin shqiptar. Shumë vende të tjera do tia kishin dhënë nënshtetësinë menjëherë, me kënaqësi dhe do të ndjeheshin të nderuar, nëse ai do e kishte kërkuar prej tyre.

*4- Gjykoni se e ka dëmtuar imazhin e Kishës përfshirja e saj në ndërtimin e varrezave të ushtarëve grekë të vrarë në Luftën e Dytë Botërore dhe një sërë peripecish dhe pakujdesish ekstreme gjatë ngritjes së tyre?*

Përsa i përket varrezave të ushtarëve grekë të rënë në Shqipëri gjatë luftës italo-greke, kjo nuk është një çështje e Kishës, por e dy qeverive respektive dhe për çdo gjë duhej drejtuar atyre. Kisha ka ofruar vetëm ndihmën dhe shërbesën e saj, si një detyrim që ajo ka ndaj çdo të krishteri ortodoks, kushdo qoftë ai, ashtu sikundër edhe mjeku i vërtetë i shërben çdo pacienti në spital, kushdo qoftë ai. Kisha nuk merret me biografitë, me meritat ose gabimet e personave, por kryen lutjet dhe shërbesat për shpirtrat e të gjithëve. Por ajo që më shqetëson më shumë në këto sulme kundër Kishës Ortodokse, nuk janë vetëm pasaktësitë, mosnjohuritë dhe shpifjet, por ekzistenca e disa qarqeve dhe personave, që për arsye të ndryshme, nuk e duan ringritjen e Kishës Ortodokse dhe me çdo mënyrë duan ta përbaltin atë, si edhe fakti i hapësirës së madhe që i jepet në media këtyre zërave, të cilët as nuk përfaqësojnë mendimin e shumicës së shoqërisë shqiptare.
Ndodh shpesh që dikush hedh në shtyp një shpifje dhe ajo përsëritet pastaj nga të gjithë, duke marrë kështu statusin e një të vërtete. Kështu mendoj ka ndodhur edhe me përfshirjen e kishës, në mënyrë dashakeqase, në historinë e zhvarrimeve. Duke shkruar dhe përsëritur vazhdimisht të njëjtat shpifje dhe sulme të ulta, sipas parimit shpif, shpif se diçka mbetet mund të lindë dyshimi në një pjesë të popullsisë, e cila nuk është në korrent të zhvillimeve brenda Kishës Ortodokse. Kjo, jo vetëm është e padrejtë, por edhe e dëmshme për shoqërinë tonë, sepse përhap errësirë dhe nxit dyshime dhe urrejtje.

*5-  Ka një rigjallërim të nacionalizmit në Ballkan dhe së fundmi edhe në Shqipëri, a përfshihet edhe Kisha në një debat të tillë të rrezikshëm?*

Në boshllëqe ideologjike e kulturore, në popuj të frustruar, në kohë krizash ekonomike dhe morale, gjithmonë është rreziku i rigjallërimeve të nacionalizmave. Të duash vendin tënd është positive dhe Kisha i nxit besimtarët që ta duan atdheun e tyre, sepse është e pamundur të duash Zotin dhe të mos duash vendin tënd. Por të duash vendin tënd nuk do të thotë të urresh dhe të përjashtosh të tjerët. Urrejtjet e sëmura nacionaliste mund të shkaktojnë fenomene të dëmshme si ksenofobia dhe armiqësitë ndëretnike, të cilat mund të çojnë në persekutime, në luftra dhe në shfaqje të tjera të dhunës, duke shkaktuar vuajtje të mëdha për të gjithë popujt e përfshirë në to. Në Ballkan, ashtu si edhe në pjesët e tjera të Europës, nacionalizmi, sipas fjalëve të Patrikut Bartolomeo u kthye në një shpatë me dy tehe; në duart e tiranëve ka qenë shkatërrimtar  me të vërtetë, forca më shkatërruese në historinë njerëzore, duke vrarë 75 milionë qenie njerëzore vetëm ndërmjet viteve 1914-1945. Tashmë duhet ta pyesim veten hapur dhe ndershmërisht: A nuk është koha ti vihet fre ekseseve të nacionalizmit?
Kisha është shprehur qartë dhe me vendosmëri: Çdo gjë e motivuar dhe e ushqyer nga urrejtja është e papranueshme dhe antinjerëzore. Themeli i krishtërimit është dashuria dhe Kisha e krishterë është për vëllazërimin e të gjithë popujve, të gjitha racave dhe të gjithë njerëzve.

*6- Përkujtimi i 100 vjetorit të Pavarësisë së Shqipërisë anashkaloi një nga figurat më domethënëse të historisë së vendit, Fan S. Nolit, themeluesit të Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë, pse ka ndodhur kështu?*
Unë nuk mund të shpjegoj arsyet përse dhe si ka ndodhur, por mund të them me siguri se Imzot Theofan Noli është figura që dominoi jo vetëm historinë e Kishës Ortodokse shqiptare pothuajse gjatë gjithë shekullit XX-të, por është gjithashtu një nga figurat kyçe të historisë të themelimit dhe njohjes së shtetit shqiptar. Aktiviteti i tij kishtar dhe patriotik, si roli i tij në ndërgjegjësimin kombëtar të kishës dhe në njohjen dhe pranimin e Shqipërisë në Lidhjen e Kombeve, si edhe veprimtaria e tij e gjithanshme, dihen tashmë pothuajse nga të gjithë. Kështu që anashkalimi i rolit të tij në historinë e Shqipërisë do ta linte të paplotë vetë këtë histori.

*7-  Çfarë kontaktesh keni me komunitetet e tjera fetare në vend, gjykoni se ekziston harmonia e deklaruar mes jush dhe çfarë mund të bëhet për ta mbrojtur atë nga ekstremizmat që shfaqen herë pas here?*

Kontaktet me komunitetet e tjera janë të vazhdueshme, si në nivelin institucional, ashtu edhe atë personal dhe miqësor. Të gjithë e pranojmë se kjo është një vlerë e madhe dhe si çdo vlerë duhet mbrojtur dhe ruajtur. Të gjithë komunitetet kanë bërë përpjekje të mëdha në këtë drejtim, por do të doja të kishte më shumë bashkëpunim ndërmjet komuniteteve fetare dhe sidomos më shumë solidaritet për njëri-tjetrin, sepse në këtë mënyrë jo vetëm që e ruajmë harmoninë, por e forcojmë akoma edhe më tej. Kisha Ortodokse, nën drejtimin e Kryepeshkopit Anastas, jo vetëm që ka vazhduar traditën e shkëlqyer të harmonisë dhe bashkekzistencës fetare, por është përpjekur gjithashtu të forcojë dhe të shtrijë akoma më shumë fushën e bashkëpunimit.

*8- Cili është raporti juaj me politikën në vend, me të cilën, zakonisht shkëmbeni përqafime vetëm në ditët e festave fetare. Gjykoni se ka një vullnet të qartë politik për të zgjidhur problemet e trashëguara të komunitetit tuaj dhe të komuniteteve të tjera, për shembull, në çështjen e kthimit të pronave*?

Në kuptimin që i japin njerëzit sot politikës nuk kam ndonjë lidhje direkte me të, sepse Kisha është dhe duhet të jetë apolitike. Por të jesh apolitik nuk do të thotë të jesh indiferent. Ne nuk mund të mbyllim sytë ndaj gjërave që ndodhin në këtë vend, përfshi këtu vendimmarrjet ose ligjet e ndryshme, sepse besimtarët tanë janë pjesë e kësaj shoqërie dhe preken ose përfitojnë nga gjithçka që ndodh në vendin tonë. Është për tu habitur dhe madje qesharake, por këtu tek ne edhe ndodh. U akuzua Kisha dhe Kryepeshkopi se u përfshinë në politikë ngaqë denoncuam Censusin, po nga ata persona, të cilët i kanë sulmuar, sharë dhe akuzuar organizatorët e Censusit për çdo gjë. Por kur ka të bëjë me Kishën ata dalin në mbrojtje të tyre, duke treguar qartë se qëllimi i tyre është vetëm të sulmojnë Kishën dhe jo e vërteta.
Raporti i Kishës me politikën ka qenë korrekt, por, për të mirën e vendit, duhet të kishte më shumë bashkëpunim dhe më shumë dashamirësi. Do të donim që Shteti të respektojë Marrëveshjen ndërmjet Këshillit të Ministrave të Republikës së Shqipërisë dhe Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë, të ratifikuar në Parlament, për rregullimin e marrëdhënieve të ndërsjellta. Në nenin 5.1 thuhet: Shteti respekton Kishën Orthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë dhe njeh si përfaqësues të saj vetëm personat e autorizuar nga Sinodi i Shenjtë i kësaj Kishe dhe garanton mbrojtjen e Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë nga çdo person ose grup që pretendon emrin, objektet e kultit, pronat, simbolet ose vulën e saj. Por në fakt kemi persona që kanë uzurpuar një kishë dhe nuk kemi asnjë ndërhyrje nga Shteti. Ose problemi i pronave që ju përmendët. Po të kishte vullnet të qartë nga të gjitha forcat politike në Shqipëri mendoj se ky problem do të ishte zgjidhur me kohë. Dhe kur flasim për pronat nuk dua që të ketë keqkuptime. Kërkesa e vazhdueshme për kthimin e tyre nuk ka si qëllim pasurimin e komuniteteve fetare, por konsolidimin e tyre. Fatkeqësisht, gjatë gjithë historisë sonë ka pasur një tendencë për ti kontrolluar komunitetet fetare dhe ka mbizotëruar mendimi i gabuar dhe i dëmshëm se komunitete të dobta mund të kontrollohen më lehtë. Në fakt është e kundërta. Shtetet solide dhe me përvojë të gjatë e dinë mirë se komunitete të konsoliduara dhe të pavarura financiarisht, do të forconin edhe më tej konsolidimin dhe sigurinë e vendeve të tyre.

*9-  A gjykoni se ka shumë urrejtje në shoqërinë shqiptare, çfarë mund të bëjë Kisha për zbutjen e kësaj plage?*

Urrejtja, kjo antinjeri, siç e ka quajtur një shenjtor, për fat të keq është e pranishme në shoqërinë tonë. Fjalori i egër kundër njëri-tjetrit, grindjet, konfliktet ndërmjet individëve apo grupeve, me ose pa arsye, sharjet, shpifjet, vrasjet, madje edhe brenda familjes, mund ti shohësh dhe ti dëgjosh kudo, pa qenë nevoja të ndjekësh lajmet. Para kësaj situate me të vërtetë të dhemb zemra, se si vëllezër të një vendi sillen ndaj njëri-tjetrit sikur janë armiq për vdekje. Vendi ynë ka nevojë për bashkim dhe harmoni dhe urrejtja e përçarja nuk ndërton. Unë nuk di që të ketë ekzistuar ndonjë shoqëri, komb apo shtet, ndërtuar mbi urrejtjen dhe përçarjen, dhe në të njëjtën kohë të ketë patur begati, paqe dhe jetëgjatësi.
Predikimi dhe veprimtaria e Kishës kanë qenë gjithmonë dashuria dhe respekti për çdo qenie njerëzore, duke përhapur kudo një frymë pajtimi dhe falje. Të gjithë ata që e kanë ndjekur zhvillimin dhe ringjalljen e Kishës Ortodokse në Shqipëri, gjatë këtyre viteve, janë dëshmitarë të kësaj. Por ne kemi një handikap të madh. Kemi një hapësirë shumë të vogël në media për mesazhet dhe shërbesën e vazhdueshme të paqes dhe dashurisë, duke e kufizuar kështu përhapjen e këtyre mesazheve. Edhe kur ka lajme rreth kishës, ato janë ose kundër saj, ose për çështje jo thelbësore të shërbesës dhe të misionit të saj.

*10- Po ju bëj edhe një pyetje personale. Ju keni mbaruar shkollën në SH.B.A. dhe kam dëgjuar që Kisha shqiptare në Amerikë u perpoq që tju mbante atje, përse nuk qëndruat por u kthyet në Shqipëri?*

Kam studjuar për teologji në Fakultetin e Kryqit të Nderuar (Holy Cross Orthodox School of Theology), në Boston, ku edhe u diplomova me Master i Studimeve Teologjike. Pastaj, po në njëjtën shkollë, vazhdova për dy vjet të tjerë studimet e mëtejshme, ku u diplomova me Master në Teologji. Mbas mbarimit të shkollës, Kisha ortodokse shqiptare në Amerikë, dëshironte dhe u përpoq që të më bindte të qëndroja dhe të shërbeja atje, meqenëse unë isha rezident në SH.B.A. Pa dyshim, krahasuar me Shqipërinë e asaj kohe, shërbesa dhe jetesa në Amerikë ishte më komode, në të gjitha drejtimet, por qëllimi i shërbimit në Kishë nuk është komoditeti. Ishte e qartë për mua se në Amerikë një prift më shumë a më pak nuk do të ndryshonte gjë, ndërsa Kisha në Shqipëri kishte nevojë për gjithçka. Ka momente në jetë që duhet të zgjedhësh dhe të vendosësh se çfarë duhet bërë. Shumë shokë të klasës sime vendosën të shkonin si misionarë në Afrikë, Amerikë Latine etj., ndërsa vendimi im për tu kthyer dhe për të shërbyer në vendin tim, as nuk mund të quhet misionarizëm. Mbas kaq shumë vjetësh, besoj se zgjedhja që bëra ishte më e mira. Sot ndjehem i nderuar dhe i privilegjuar që kam qenë edhe unë pjesë e ringritjes së Kishës në Shqipëri, duke dhënë kontributin tim modest.

----------

